# Como ajustar la respuesta de un tweeter piezo-electrico



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenas!
Despues de intercambiar algunos posts sobre la manera correcta de conectar un tweeter piezo-electrico (piezo de ahora en más), me decidí a analizar un poco el esquema que yo uso, y un esquema propuesto por Leea y que fuera presentado por Juan José. Luego de una simulación rápida, les presento los resultados del esquema de Leea, del cual el mío es un subconjunto, para que ustedes decidan cual usar y como ajustar los valores de los componentes que participan en dicho esquema.

Antes de comenzar vamos a aclarar algunas cosas sobre los tweeters piezo:

1- Estructuralmente no son ni parecidos a un parlante común, es decir que no tienen bobina ni impedancia nominal en el sentido que normalmente la conocemos. Estos tweeters se comportan como CAPACITORES, no como resistencias, así que tenemos que *quitarnos de la cabeza la idea de conectarlos en paralelo para aumentar la capacidad de manejo de potencia o de ponerles capacitores en serie para atenuar las señales de baja frecuencia que los excitan*. De hecho, *estos tweeters se conectan EN SERIE* y de esa manera se reparte entre ellos la potencia aplicada. Por lo general, los piezo *dicen* que soportan hasta 75W, pero esa potencia normalmente es de pico y la nominal suele rondar la mitad de ese valor o un poco más, tipo 50W. Esto no es un problema porque los agudos no demandan tanta potencia (espectralmente hablando, el contenido de potencia por encima de los 5kHz es reducido). Si necesitan manejar mas potencia solo hay que conectar en serie tantos piezos como sea necesario hasta alcanzar el valor requerido.
_*ACLARACION:*
Los tweeters piezo *si se pueden conectar en paralelo*, pero esto no produce un aumento en la capacidad de manejo de potencia sino un aumento en la sensibilidad del conjunto. *Para que puedan manejar mas potencia, hay que conectarlos en serie.* Les pido que lean el primer link que agregué al final de este post y que recuerden que estos tweeters trabajan POR TENSION, no por corriente._

2- La gran mayoría de los piezos que podemos adquirir tienen un costo muy bajo, de alrededor de uno o dos dólares, así que se vuelven una solución tentadora para colocar tweeters donde los necesitemos. Lamentablemente, la calidad de estos piezos tan económicos es bastante mala, produciendo ruidos raros cuando los excitamos con frecuencias del orden de 1 kHz o menos y produciendo chillidos muy agudos y "rasposos" cuando las ondas aplicadas a ellos tienen recorte o "ringing" en alta frecuencia (esto es general, mas allá de que la señal aplicada nunca debe recortar...pero eso es otra historia). Estos chillidos son mencionados en la web como un "sonido harsh" o algo por el estilo, pero son una característica distintiva de los piezos de mala calidad.

3- Existe la recomendación general de *que los piezos se conectan directamente al amplificador*, y a pesar de que esto es potencialmente cierto, es una muy mala práctica por dos motivos:
a) Porque el amplificador queda cargado capacitivamente, lo que puede provocar inestabilidad (por lo general, la red zobel a la salida del amplificador ataja este problema, pero es mejor no correr el riesgo de volar la etapa de salida).
b) Porque al piezo le quedan aplicadas señales por fuera de su banda de operación sin ninguna limitación, lo que puede traer (y lo hace) los ruidos descriptos en el párrafo anterior.

Si consideramos estas tres cosas, tendremos mas o menos claro que es lo que hay que hacer para solucionarlo. En la primer figura que les adjunto les muestro el circuito completo de propuesto por Leea, con el agregado de la red paralelo formada por C1 y R3. Esta red "pretende" modelar al tweeter piezoelectrico, y si bien el modelo real es bastante mas complejo (es parecido al de un cristal de cuarzo), con lo que está ahí alcanza perfectamente para mostrar el efecto que vamos a tener. El valor de C1 es el que yo he medido como capacidad en mis piezos, pero el de ustedes puede ser diferente, así que lo ideal es medirlo. De todas formas, en la bibliografía que he visto y en la web hablan de valores de hasta 150nF y menos, lo que no está tan en desacuerdo con la medición, sobre todo...dada la diversidad de tweeters piezo "chinos" que dan vuelta por ahí. EL valor de R3 está tomado de la web (hablaban desde 1K hasta 1M), pero el valor usado es mas o menos real, aun cuando me inclino a considerar valores mayores...pero el efecto final no trae mucho problema, así que lo vamos a dejar ahí.





En este primer diagrama puede verse el conjunto formado por R1, R2 y C2 que constituyen la red de adaptación propuesta por Leea. R2 y C2 forman un filtro pasa-altos de primer orden, destinado a eliminar, al menos parcialmente, las bajas frecuencias que aplicadas al piezo le harían producir sonidos no muy agradables. La resistencia R1, junto a la capacidad del piezo forman un filtro pasa-bajos de primer orden, destinado a eliminar las muy altas frecuencias que puedan excitar al piezo y provocar ese sonido "harsh" (como si raspara un papel de lija...pero mas agudo).

La red R2 y C2 es la mas simple de calcular, ya que se elige el valor de la resistencia R2 (que no importa mucho cuanto valga, pero es mejor que sea un poco alto para minimizar la carga sobre el amplificador), y el capacitor C2 se calcula por la conocida ecuación *f=1/(2*PI*R2*C2)*. El unico punto álgido es saber cuanto vale la frecuencia de corte, y aunque eso depende de las características del resto de los parlantes que participan en el sistema, Leea propone 5kHz, pero yo he obtenido mejores resultados con 4.5kHz, aunque usando parlantes de medios-bajos de rango extendido. En fin...cada uno deberá analizar su propia situación, pero si no tienen idea, 5kHz es un valor bueno, en particular por que los piezos comienzan a dar respuesta correcta sobre los 3.5 a 4kHz.
Con el uso de esta red hay un solo problema: R2 debe disipar toda la potencia aplicada a los tweeters, así que probablemente no sea una buena solución para sonido profesional, lo que no representa ningun problema, por que en este tipo de instalaciones hay un crossover activo que recorta el contenido de baja frecuencia...y solo habrá que ajustarlo donde corresponde.

La presencia de R1, a mi juicio, es optativa cuando se usa a R2 y C2; *pero en sonido profesional puede no usarse este filtro, y en ese caso la presencia de R1 es obligatoria*. Como dije antes, R1 se usa para evitar los chilidos de alta frecuencia del piezo y para proteger al amplificador, y dependiendo del modelo que tengan puede ser muy necesaria o puede obviarse, sujeto a la restricción anterior. El problema con R1 es calcular el valor que debe tener, ya que no se conoce el valor del capacitor del piezo. El valor de este capacitor hay que medirlo, a menos que tengan el datasheet del piezo (JUAAA!), pero no solo es eso, sino que si se colocan varios tweeters en serie (la capacidad total baja) *hay que multiplicar ese valor por la cantidad de piezos usados* para tener el valor final a usar. Con ese valor de capacidad, se aplica la misma formula anterior para encontrar el valor de R1. La potencia disipada por R1...habría que calcularla, pero yo les recomiendo que sea de al menos 10 o 20W, y mas si la potencia del amplificador es mayor de 100W (mas tarde, cuando tenga tiempo, me pongo a ver de cuanto es en realidad).
La frecuencia de corte a la que hay que calcular el valor de R1, en los valores que he visto, ronda los 60kHz...pero, perosonalmente, la pondría mas baja...sobre los 25 o 30kHz.

En la segunda figura que les adjunto están los resultados de simulación para mi piezo, tal como lo tengo montado en mis baffles, a excepción de R1 que no se las he colocado ya que parece no hacer falta. Mas adelante veremos...(el gato no se asusta con los agudos, así que parece no estar chillando demasiado). La *curva roja* es el resultado con R1=0 ohms, la *curva verde* es con R1=18 ohms y la *curva azul* es con R1=33 ohms.




Fijense que a medida que aumentamos R1 se hace mas notoria una atenuación que sufre la señal de excitación del cristal del piezo en el centro de la banda pasante, sin embargo, para la frecuencia de corte de 60kHz (curva azul) la atenuación alcanza a 1dB lo cual puede compensarse fácilmente si hay un amplificador dedicado a los agudos y no tan facilmente si se trata de un sistema sin multiamplificación....ustedes verán que hacen, pero 1dB no es algo muy serio y si el piezo está "paddeado" para ecualizar sensibilidades es fácil tocar el L-pad para compensar este cambio.

Bueno...hasta acá llego por ahora. Espero que este breve informe le sea utilidad a los que quieran usar tweeters piezo-electricos y que tengan un sonido mucho mas aceptable que hasta ahora. Y antes de que me olvide...esto no es la solución definitiva a sus problemas con los piezos: la verdadera solución es comprar los piezos de marca (ex Motorola y hoy CTS si mal no recuerdo), pero esto son verdaderamente costosos.

A continuación les agrego algunos sitios con información importante o con la descripción de ensayos prácticos realizados por diferentes personas. Espero que los ayude a elaborar sus propias conclusiones:

Pulsar Developments Ltd - Piezo Tweeter Application Note
http://www.planet10-hifi.com/piezo-XO.html
Making Piezo Tweeters Sound Better
Using piezo tweeters wisely: a "how to" | Audiokarma Home Audio Stereo Discussion Forums
Piezo Tweeter enhancement? - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com
http://music.linear1.org/2008/04/09/diy-rhodes-piezo-mod/
Este ultimo es importante (es una realización práctica) para explicar la diferencia entre la conexión en serie y en paralelo...tal como está arriba.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Cacho

Muy buena data.

Gracias EZ por compartirla.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias a vos, Cacho, por leerla.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Muy bueno Ezavalla, ME despejastes la duda con la aplicacion en sonido profecional. Ahora que me puse a estudiar los piezos con los que aún me quedaban vivos, tenia un par de esos que mencionas tu, los famosos Motorola. No tienen nada de diferente a los demás con lo que cuento pero se nota un sonido mas cristalino comparado con los otros que son los "Chinos".

En resumen, para usarlos en aplicaciones profesionales, hay que usar solo la resistencia en serie, pero con  el inconveniente que hay que saber la capacidad del Tweeter para poder hacer un buen recorte del filtro.

Aunque para evitarme tanto malabar con estos, obtare por adquirir unos buenos Tweeters bala.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> En resumen, para usarlos en aplicaciones profesionales, hay que usar solo la resistencia en serie, pero con  el inconveniente que hay que saber la capacidad del Tweeter para poder hacer un buen recorte del filtro.
> Aunque para evitarme tanto malabar con estos, obtare por adquirir unos buenos Tweeters bala.



En realidad no hay que saber la capacidad del tweeter sino del resto de los parlantes. Eso es lo que define donde hay que cortarlos y si hay que ponerles un pad o nó. En definitiva...no muy diferente del resto de los tweeters.

Me alegro que te aclarara algo.

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Ezavalla, excelente el reporte.! Salvemos a los piezo     
Lo mas rescatable es que desterramos el cuco de los tweeter piezo de que no son buenos para reproducir audio o lo son pero de muy mala calidad o muy chillones etc. etc,.

Yo empleé distintos tipos de tweeters en la construccion de cajas acusticas: de bobina comunes, domo, de cupula, piezos, etc... y todos se pueden emplear y bien si tenemos en cuenta las caracteristicas y funcionamieno de cada tipo. 
Leea fabricaba unas bocinas, la famosa 2002 que se conectaba directamente al amplificador si este no superaba los 150 watts rms en 8 ohms. Pero! si la abrias (cosa que siempre hacia con cada cosa rara que aparecia en mis manos) encontrabas dentro un bulbo de x volts y xx watts sin ningun tipo de  definicion y que cumplia la importante funcio de proteger la bocina de excesos de potencia. En lo personal, nunca se me quemo un tweeter piezo (ya sea los motorola, los leea o ahora los chinos) utilizando el circuito de corte y proteccion que propone Leea. 

Este post merece ser leido por lo menos por cada uno de los participantes del foro que no se deciden a colocar tweeters piezo por no saber como atenuarlos o protegerlos o lo que sea.
Para mi esta muy bien indicado cada uno de los factores a tener en cuenta para el empleo de los piezos y espero que aquellos que no los usan y no los conoces, prueben, son muy baratos y veran que los resultados no son tan malos.

Suerte y saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Juan José por tus comentarios!

Yo ya había estado analizando la posibilidad de armar un esquema igual al que posteaste de Leea, y también estaba pensando en hacer el pasa-bajos con un inductor en serie, pero le tenía miedo a que pudiera resonar con el capacitancia del piezo...

Cuando ví el circuito de Leea que propusiste me quedó todo mas claro: pongo la resistencia en serie y no me gasto mas las neuronas! Por eso hice la simulación que puse arriba, para validar el efecto final de la resistencia en serie.

En la web dicen todo tipo de cosas acerca de la famosa resistencia en serie, pero nadie especifica un valor conciso en base a algo. La protección del amplificador es evidente, pero del FPB nadie habla directamente...aunque dicen que le quita el chillido.

Y sip, es importante saber que hacer para controlar estos tweeters, por que son muy baratos y con un poco de trabajo suenan bastante bien.

En fin, me alegro que te parezca interesante a vos, que tenes tanta experiencia armando cajas.

Saludos!


----------



## German Volpe

Hola Dr. Z. mira, aprendí varias cosas que decís, pero hay una cosa que no entiendo. Vos decís que conectando tweeters en serie y una resistencia en serie se distribuye la potencia sobre ellos. si yo conecto 3 tweeters , en paralelo , 1 con cada resistencia en serie individual ( ya que el amplificador es chico), sonará mas fuerte en paralelo con poca potencia, o suena mas todos en serie con la resistencia ?  No se si me explico.    Ah ! Y en caso de conectar la resistencia en serie servirá una de 10 Ohm 10 W ? Una cosa mas , hay muchos que conectan la resistencia en paralelo, eso influye en algo ?Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Se pueden arreglar los tweeter o bocinas?


----------



## German Volpe

alex que yo sepa si, dependiendo de cual sea, por ejemplo a un tweeter piezoelectrico no vas a poder conseguir respuestos. pero si es una marca buena como selenium o similiares podras conseguir los recambios de diafrgamas y los vas a poder arreglar. pero dudo que pase en un piezo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

voldemot dijo:
			
		

> hola ezavalla. mira, aprendi de varias cosas que decis, pero hay una cosa que no entiendo.Vos decis que conectando tweeters en serie y una resistencia en serie se distribuye la potencia sobre ellos. si yo conecto 3 tweeters , en paralelo , 1 con cada resistencia en serie individual( ya que el amplificador es chico), sonara mas fuerte en paralelo con poca potencia, o suena mas todos en serie con la resistencia?. No se si me explico.    aaa! y en caso de conectar la resistencia en serie servira una de 10 ohm 10w?



Nooo! Yo digo que los tweeters piezo se conectan en serie, no en paralelo. La resistencia en serie no tiene nada que ver (directamente) con la potencia de los tweeters...me parece que te has mareado   
Los tweeters piezoelectricos se conectan en serie cuando querés aumentar la potencia que van a soportar, que en este caso es la suma de la potencia de cada tweeter. También los podés conectar en paralelo, pero ahí no van a aumentar la capacidad de manejo de potencia, sino que va a aumentar la sensibilidad...es decir, la cantidad de SPL que entrega por watt el conjunto completo. Dado que ya tienen un SPL de 94dB/W/m y por cada tweeter que agreges aumentás la sensibilidad en 3dB, vas a conseguir un conjunto bastante chillón con tres o cuatro tweeters de esos en paralelo, pero la potencia que soportan es la de uno solo de ellos.
Lo que hace la resistencia es formar un FPB con la capacidad interna del filtro y atenúa las altas frecuencias que suelen resultar muy, pero muy molestas en estos bichos, así que casi es una necesidad ponerlas.
Si vos necesitas que suenen "fuerte" los agudos con poca potencia, tenés que hacer exactamente lo que decís. Poner varios tweeters piezo en paralelo, pero con una sola resistencia en serie con todo el conjunto es suficiente, aunque vas a tener que poner una valor que sea igual a 33 o 47 ohms dividido por la cantidad de tweeters.
La potencia de la resistencia depende de cuanta potencia le vas a entregar, pero si es para tu casa, con 5W sobra.



			
				voldemot dijo:
			
		

> una cosa mas. hay muchos que conectan la resistencia en paralelo, eso influye en algo?



Claro...de esa forman transformadorrman el tweeter, que es de naturaleza capacitiva, en una "resistencia" vista por el amplificador...pero eso solo se justifica si vas a poner un FPA para cortar las bajas frecuencia, por que en caso contrario estás disipando potencia inutilmente...aunque esta resistencia puede tener un valor relativamente alto, por que los piezos no trabajan por corriente sino por tensión.

Saludos!


----------



## German Volpe

hola ezavalla hoy fui a comprar las resistencias compre 6 de 10ohm 15w, 1 para cada tweeter, segun lei por el foro este valor me sirve. bueno voy a ver si los pongo el fin de semana, pero probe con un tweeter y andaba bn. muchas gracias te agradesco por facilitarme la información. 
saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si vas a poner una por tweeter, 10 ohms es un valor muy bajo. No te fijaste la curva de arriba? Con ese valor vas a atenuar muy poco los chiflidos de alta frecuencia, que es para lo que las ponés. Cambialas por 33 ohms o mayor...


----------



## German Volpe

bueno voy a ver si las pongo en serie y veo que tal. voy probando, igual lo escuchaba bastante bien. saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

sisi, muy bueno toda la explicació y teoricamente esta barbaro...pero si algo aprendí en la práctica, (colocando sonido profesionalmente) es que los tweters varian muchisimo y se los puede conectar y proteger de muchisimas formas..

1) todas las formas de conexión distribuyen la potencia (paralelo o serie)
2) el capacitor de protección se puede colocar en serie (lo mas común) o en paralelo (opción mía y suenan muy bien)
3) se pueden filtrar o cortar las frecuencias antes de la etapa de potencia, de manera de tener 3 salidas (graves, medios y agudos), bien definidos y separados, y alimentar desde allí a las diferentes partes de un mismo bafle.

así es como lo hago yo en la práctica...crossovers activos previos al amplificador.

más allá de eso, la teoría y formulas y gráficas de Ezavalla están muy bien.

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> sisi, muy bueno toda la explicació y teoricamente esta barbaro...pero si algo aprendí en la práctica, (colocando sonido profesionalmente) es que los tweters varian muchisimo y se los puede conectar y proteger de muchisimas formas..



Esto no es un divague teórico. Es el análisis teórico de mis experimentos (y de algunas referencias de la web) y *realizaciones prácticas* con tweeters piezoelectricos, sino, mirá la red de corrección de Leea. Otros tipos de tweeters trabajan de forma diferente, pero los piezo son un caso bastante particular y diferente del resto.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 1) todas las formas de conexión distribuyen la potencia (paralelo o serie)



Eso vale cuando los tweeters son los convecionales de bobina móvil, por que a fin de cuentas son unas resistencias y y se comportan, digamos, igual que una lámpara...por que su comportamiento está determinado por la *corriente* que circula por ellos. Los piezo son diferentes, por que básicamente son capacitores y el modo de trabajo de la pastilla piezoelectrica que tienen adentro no es por corriente, sino por tensión. Si están en paralelo todos soportan la misma tensión y por ende, desarrollan la misma potencia sonora cada uno. A mayor potencia...mayor tensión aplicada, y a mayor tensión aplicada...en algun momento palma la pastilla por desorientación de los cristales. Al ponerlos en serie, la tensión se reparte entre ellos y puedo aplicar mayor tensión (=mayor potencia) sin dañarlos. Hay que analizar también la suma de las presiones sonoras del conjunto, pero eso es otra historia.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 2) el capacitor de protección se puede colocar en serie (lo mas común) o en paralelo (opción mía y suenan muy bien)



Los piezo NO REQUIEREN CAPACITORES en serie, por que la impedancia característica es tan alta, que lo unico que logras es armar un FPA con una frecuencia de corte inferior muuuyyy baja...y eso de poco y nada sirve. En los tweeters "resistivos" si hace falta un capacitor por que tienen una impedancia baja (digamos 8 ohms) y con el cap en serie forman un FPA ajustado al punto de mejor respuesta.
Y no se me ocurre para que querrías poner un capacitor en *paralelo* con los tweeters...salvo para desestabilizar al amplificador.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 3) se pueden filtrar o cortar las frecuencias antes de la etapa de potencia, de manera de tener 3 salidas (graves, medios y agudos), bien definidos y separados, y alimentar desde allí a las diferentes partes de un mismo bafle.
> así es como lo hago yo en la práctica...crossovers activos previos al amplificador.



Totalmente cierto y útil en sonido profesional.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> más allá de eso, la teoría y formulas y gráficas de Ezavalla están muy bien.



Gracias!


----------



## jorgefer

Bueno, gente, tal vez a esta altura sea útil contar un poquito sobre la política de diseño de Leea, marca varias veces citada en el post. El producto de más venta en Leea era el tweeter piezo HFP2001. Era de precio reducido si consideramos el muestrario de productos de la empresa, pero no muy barato si se comparaba con el Motorola. El motivo era que se armaba con un motor (piezo+cono+amortiguadores) importado de USA y luego de México, era Motorola. La sorpresa es que nuestro tweeter andaba mejor, ya que si bien al principio Motorola sacó un modelo excelente, con una tecnología avanzadísima, luego, al masificar la producción, dejaron de tener en cuenta algunos detalles importantes y la calidad bajó. El Leea, en cambio, aprovechaba el excelente motor original pero siguió conservando las tolerancias y todas las piezas del primitivo diseño. Como habrán tal vez podido apreciar quienes hayan tenido ocasión de estudiar un poco el 2001, el cono del corrector de fase era de aluminio, con una muy buena precisión de maquinado, que era requerida porque el diafragma cónico de celulosa estaba a una distancia de 0,1mm del cono de esta pieza. Cualquier deformación producía un sonido raspante en las frecuencias bajas donde la resonancia aumentaba la excursión del diafragma. Los americanos decidieron ahorrarse esa pieza de aluminio integrándola en la matricería de la bocina plástica, y ése fue su problema principal. 
De cualquier modo, era necesario evitar a toda costa el trabajar en las cercanías de la frecuencia de resonancia, y por eso, después de cierta experimentación, se decidió que debíamos independizarnos de las variaciones en las características de la cerámica, y por lo tanto evitar filtros divisores de frecuencia basados en las propiedades capacitivas de la misma. Así que se optó por colocar en paralelo con el tweeter una resistencia, para estabilizar la impedancia y hacerla resistiva ya que la de Z de la cerámica es muy alta y puede variar. Así, se trató el filtro como si fuese para un trasductor normal de 15 ohms y se colocó un capacitor en serie para cortar bajas frecuencias a partir de 4800 Hz. Cuando se colocaban dos tweeters se conectaban en paralelo, y hasta había un módulo de alta frecuencia para uso profesional que constaba de una bocina de medios con cuatro tweeters 2001, en ese caso se conectaban en serie/paralelo para aumentar el manejo de potencia. En ningún caso se utilizó la conexión simple en serie. La resistencia de protección que está en serie con la cerámica no era tanto para proteger al tweeter, sino para presentar al amplificador una carga más resistiva y evitar inestabilidades. Si mal no recuerdo, salió un tutorial de Motorola donde sugería todo este sistema.
Sí, el 2001 era una copia con licencia, pero nadie más lo pudo hacer acá, la matricería era muy compleja. Y menos lo pudieron igualar los chinos con su manufactura berreta y un motor que no es ni semejante al americano, es un chiste.
Por mi parte, estuve experimentando mucho este asunto, y llegué a la conclusión de que era preferible bajar el capacitor del filtro a 1,5 micro, lo que da una frecuencia de corte de unos 7000Hz. Ésto hace más difícil la utilización del piezo en un sistema de dos vías, pero permite aprovechar al máximo las características del elemento y la potencia manejable, dejando para las unidades de compresión de Leea el cubrimiento del rango medio en los sistemas profesionales, y para los medios de los sistemas hogareños estaban los parlantitos LE-650RM y LE-550RM, que cubrían la gama con solvencia.
 A veces las consideraciones teóricas, por acertadas que sean, deben dejar paso a las soluciones pragmáticas, y está bien que así sea. Si no, el mundo sería de los físicos, por eso existe también la ingeniería que es la encargada de vincular la ciencia con la industria.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola jorgefer:
Ya leí que vos trabajaste en Leea, así que es bueno hacerte unas preguntas:



jorgefer dijo:


> ...Así que se optó por colocar en paralelo con el tweeter una resistencia, para estabilizar la impedancia y hacerla resistiva ya que la de Z de la cerámica es muy alta y puede variar. Así, se trató el filtro como si fuese para un trasductor normal de 15 ohms y se colocó un capacitor en serie para cortar bajas frecuencias a partir de 4800 Hz. *Cuando se colocaban dos tweeters se conectaban en paralelo, y hasta había un módulo de alta frecuencia para uso profesional que constaba de una bocina de medios con cuatro tweeters 2001, en ese caso se conectaban en serie/paralelo para aumentar el manejo de potencia. En ningún caso se utilizó la conexión simple en serie.* La resistencia de protección que está en serie con la cerámica no era tanto para proteger al tweeter, sino para presentar al amplificador una carga más resistiva y evitar inestabilidades. Si mal no recuerdo, salió un tutorial de Motorola donde sugería todo este sistema.



Los piezo que montaban en paralelo o en serie-paralelo, eran solo los piezos con la red de corrección aplicada globalmente a todos, o cada uno de ellos tenía su propia red de corrección aplicada? (entiéndase por red de corrección a las dos resistencias mas el capacitor)

Saludos!


----------



## jorgefer

ezavalla dijo:


> Hola jorgefer:
> Ya leí que vos trabajaste en Leea, así que es bueno hacerte unas preguntas:
> 
> 
> 
> Los piezo que montaban en paralelo o en serie-paralelo, eran solo los piezos con la red de corrección aplicada globalmente a todos, o cada uno de ellos tenía su propia red de corrección aplicada? (entiéndase por red de corrección a las dos resistencias mas el capacitor)
> 
> Saludos!



En el caso de dos en paralelo era un solo filtro. Cuando eran cuatro, los cables iban todos a la plaqueta que también contenía el filtro de medios, no tengo presente el circuito. Pero debe responder a lo sugerido por Motorola, veré si puedo encontrarlo.

Aquí está la nota de aplicación, original de Motorola y adaptada por CTS, pero más o menos es lo que yo recordaba.
http://www.pulsardevelopments.com/products/detail/piezoan.html

No tengo presentes las resistencias en serie con cada tweeter, más bien me parece haber visto resistencias en paralelo con cada uno. 
Estos diseños eran muy antiguos, no llegué a tomar parte en ellos, pero si tuviera que hacer ahora una serie/paralelo colocaría resistencias en paralelo con cada motor, un capacitor pasaaltos para el conjunto, y a la entrada una resistencia serie de protección para el amplificador. Y lo verificaría y seguro modificaría hasta el cansancio hasta encontrar los valores justos, si tuviera de nuevo aquel instrumental...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno, yo vi esta imagen!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorgefer dijo:


> Aquí está la nota de aplicación, original de Motorola y adaptada por CTS, pero más o menos es lo que yo recordaba.
> http://www.pulsardevelopments.com/products/detail/piezoan.html
> 
> No tengo presentes las resistencias en serie con cada tweeter, más bien me parece haber visto resistencias en paralelo con cada uno.
> Estos diseños eran muy antiguos, no llegué a tomar parte en ellos, pero si tuviera que hacer ahora una serie/paralelo colocaría resistencias en paralelo con cada motor, un capacitor pasaaltos para el conjunto, y a la entrada una resistencia serie de protección para el amplificador. Y lo verificaría y seguro modificaría hasta el cansancio hasta encontrar los valores justos, si tuviera de nuevo aquel instrumental...



OK. Gracias!
Justo esta mañana temprano, luego de tu post de ayer, decidí subir la mayoría de los links que usé para recopilar información por que recibí un par de MP con dudas, y a este ya lo tenía (es el primero que puse) y es uno de los pocos que verdaderamente vale la pena.

Bueno, pero si quieres ver los otros links, todos están en el primer post del tema.

Saludos!


----------



## alexete

Buenas, después de mucho leer empiezo a comprender el comportamiento de los piezo-eléctricos... Me surge una duda particular, que creo, que es aquí donde debo encajarla.

El caso es que tengo 4 piezoelectricos con estas características:

Tweeter Piezo eléctrico. Impedancia: 20 Ohm. Potencia: 150 W+ R-20 ohm

Voy a conectar 4 de ellos en serie, en paralelo a un grave, el cual tiene 300wrms. 
La indicacion del tweeter de 150w me desconcierta. Según dice ezvalla los 4 tweeters al conectarlos en serie, se repartirían los 350wrms que da mi ampli, quedando 87.5w rms para cada tweeter. 
Ahora mi pregunta, ¿se quemarán?
Si esa potencia que dicen tener los tweeters, no fuera real, ¿que método podría usar para recortar la potencia que le llega a mis tweeters?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alexete dijo:


> El caso es que tengo 4 piezoelectricos con estas características:
> 
> Tweeter Piezo eléctrico. Impedancia: 20 Ohm. Potencia: 150 W+ R-20 ohm



Los tweeters piezo tienen una impedancia infinita en DC por que son capacitores. No sé que significan los 20 ohms que te aparecen en las especificaciones, pero ante la duda, medilos en DC con un multímetro y decinos cuanto vale esa resistencia....no vaya a suceder que NO SEAN PIEZOS o que ya tengan una resistencia interna en serie o paralelo...


----------



## alexete

-Entonces si tienen impedancia infinita, ¿que valor debe marcar el multimetro? dentro de un par de días pongo los resultados de las mediciones.

-En las caracteristicas pone "Potencia: 150 W+ R-20 ohm". ¿Puede ser que "R-20 ohm" sea la resistencia de la que hablamos? 

-Son piezoelectricos seguro que si.

Saludos y gracias¡¡


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alexete dijo:


> -Entonces si tienen impedancia infinita, ¿que valor debe marcar el multimetro?



Nada...circuito abierto. En uno analógico no se debe mover la aguja, en un digital te muestra un 1 en el digito de la izquierda.



alexete dijo:


> -En las caracteristicas pone "Potencia: 150 W+ R-20 ohm". ¿Puede ser que "R-20 ohm" sea la resistencia de la que hablamos?



Ni idea...es la primera vez que veo ese tipo de especificaciones en un piezo .



alexete dijo:


> -Son piezoelectricos seguro que si.



OK. Veamos cuanto miden...


----------



## alexete

Buenas, siento haber tardado tantisimo en responder, pero no he tenido tiempo. Os cuento:
Llamé a el distribuidor de los tweeters y le pregunte que queria decir esa inscripcion, me contesto que eso quiere decir, que con una resistencia de 20ohm y 10w el tweeter puede trabajar con una potencia de entrada de 150w.

Los tweeters los he medido, y daban resistencia infinita. Ya estan conectados al bafle que he montado, y van muy bien.

Saludos y gracias a todos, en cuanto pueda subiré fotos del bafle para que veais como a quedado.


----------



## Fido2310

ezavalla dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Eza vos has publicado un pequeño estudio sobre simulacion de los twitter`s piezo
> me podrias orientar con un gran problema para mi al menos que soy bastante cuadrado en electronica.
> Paso a comentarte.
> 
> Un amigo revento un par de tweetter´s de un equipo Sony genezi con la compu jugando con el ecualizador de algun programita seguramente; lo cual resulto en que no tiene las frecuencias mas altas al reproducir cualquier pista con lo cual funciona solamente el parlante de medios y el de graves esto en ambas cajas quedando los sonidos de frecuencias altas desaparecidos o como decirlo el equipo suena pero como con una papa en la boca (muy apagado).
> 
> Y yo le sugeri para no gastar tanta plata en los tweetters originales y los cuales ademas cuesta demasiado conseguir ya que estos equipos por lo general bienen de Malasia o algun pais remoto y hay que importarlos.
> Meterle un par de piezo electricos.
> ¿Como le se podria hacer para meterles un par(dos) de tweeter Piezolectricos a trabajar por cada caja que trabajen de 4.5khz en adelante como vos decis y dandole algun limite para parar el sonido indeseable?
> Los parlantes no sabria decirte si tienen algun filtro pasivo.
> Los tweeter originales con apariencia de un pequeño o diminuto parlante de membrana de carton con doble iman tenian un capacitor de1.6Uf no puedo ver el resto de la caja ya que al cajon tiene una bonita tapa plastica pegado que le da el acabado final y me da lastima forzarlas y romperlas.
> La amplificacion es simple un solo cable bipolar alimenta cada caja
> y el parlante de medios y bajos no tienen la impedancia nominal en su reverzo solo existe un codigo en cada uno de ellos que no me viene ahora a la mente.
> No me das una idea general de que resistencia y condensadores le podria poner y en que configuración para al menos palear algo la perdida de agudos que suministraban los tweeter originales.
> Ya los probamos asi nomas sin capacitor ni nada y safan bastante estos tweeters chinos pero me gustaria darle un buen filtrado asi los metemos en la caja y damos el tema por terminado.
> ¿Que me aconsejas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fido: Tu pregunta es medio off-topic...pero veamos.


 Vas a tener que desarmar el baffle para ver que hay en los crossovers pasivos que lleva adentro y calcular las frecuencias de cruce que tienen...para saber donde cortar el piezo, si es que conviene ponerlo.
 Vas a tener que leer y mirar el esquema del primer post, por que ahí está como tenés que conectarlos y como tenes que filtrarlos con un crossover de 1º orden...que parece ser lo que también tenía el baffle originalmente.
 Con eso, ya podés intentar gastar un poco de plata y hacer las pruebas para ver que tal van (yo no le veo mucho futuro....pero si tenés suerte...puede ser que vaya).
 Lo agarrás a tu amigo y le cortás los dedos de ambas manos, o si esto es muy drástico....directamente le cortas los brazos para que no siga haciendo desastres.


----------



## Fido2310

ezavalla dijo:


> Fido: Tu pregunta es medio off-topic...pero veamos.
> 
> 
> Vas a tener que desarmar el baffle para ver que hay en los crossovers pasivos que lleva adentro y calcular las frecuencias de cruce que tienen...para saber donde cortar el piezo, si es que conviene ponerlo.
> Vas a tener que leer y mirar el esquema del primer post, por que ahí está como tenés que conectarlos y como tenes que filtrarlos con un crossover de 1º orden...que parece ser lo que también tenía el baffle originalmente.
> Con eso, ya podés intentar gastar un poco de plata y hacer las pruebas para ver que tal van (yo no le veo mucho futuro....pero si tenés suerte...puede ser que vaya).
> Lo agarrás a tu amigo y le cortás los dedos de ambas manos, o si esto es muy drástico....directamente le cortas los brazos para que no siga haciendo desastres.




¿Osea los pongo en serie para que aguanten mas potencia y despues le pongo un capacitor de 2.2 uf ó menor 1.6 uf?
Una vez un tío se dedicaba a la electronica hace ya unos cuantos años me había hecho colocar un capacitor de 2.2 uf y 250V para cortar los piezo electricos que estaban exitados por una etapa de potencia de unos 300 Wtts. pero despues de haber leido el post estoy dudando ya que como decis vos no es un tweeter con impedancia nominal y el capacitor estaria al divino botón.
Hay 2 cosas  que no entiendo en el diagrama de conexión
1º que es esa... como decirla ( cola de flecha ) que esta conexionada a un punto común entre R1,C1 y R3
2º ¿Como esta representado el tweeter en el diagrama?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El tweeter sería R3 y C1. A la "punta de flecha" no le des bolilla por que es un punto de medición en el simulador. La R1 es la resistencia en serie para "apagar" un poco los chillidos. R2 y C2 forman el "crossover" pasa-altos a la frecuencia que vos necesites...ya que no es tan bueno usarlos sin crossover...pero es mucho peor ponerles solo un capcitor en serie como si fuera un parlante común.
Los valores de R2 y C2 puede modificarse para cambiar la frecuencia de corte del pasa-altos...y probablemente conviene aumentar el valor de R2 y disminuir el de C2 para que R2 no disipe tanta potencia, ya que solo importa la tensión entre sus extremos.


----------



## Fido2310

ezavalla dijo:


> El tweeter sería R3 y C1. A la "punta de flecha" no le des bolilla por que es un punto de medición en el simulador. La R1 es la resistencia en serie para "apagar" un poco los chillidos. R2 y C2 forman el "crossover" pasa-altos a la frecuencia que vos necesites...ya que no es tan bueno usarlos sin crossover...pero es mucho peor ponerles solo un capcitor en serie como si fuera un parlante común.
> Los valores de R2 y C2 puede modificarse para cambiar la frecuencia de corte del pasa-altos...y probablemente conviene aumentar el valor de R2 y disminuir el de C2 para que R2 no disipe tanta potencia, ya que solo importa la tensión entre sus extremos.



Gracias ahora si me quedo clarisimo !!

gracias por compartir!!


----------



## edwindj

Hola amigo *ezavalla yo tenia mis tweeter de mis cajas conectados en paralelo y la verdad muy chillones pero hoy los cambien y los conecte en serie y mejoro el sonido.Te voy a explicar mas o menos como realize la conexion para que me des tu opinion si debo cambiar algo. Tengo tres tweeter De un extremo coloque un resistencia de 10 ohm a 10 watt en serie a un capacitor de 0.47 uf a 250v (474/250v) y el otro extremo lo conecte a negativo del ultimo tweeter. *


----------



## tatajara

wow ezevalla me sorprendiste, que explicacion jeje
muy bueno y de muchisima utilidad

pd: que diferencia existe entre un tweeters comun y un piesoelectrico ?? no me queda tan claro
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

edwindj dijo:


> Te voy a explicar mas o menos como realize la conexion para que me des tu opinion si debo cambiar algo. *Tengo tres tweeter De un extremo coloque un resistencia de 10 ohm a 10 watt en serie a un capacitor de 0.47 uf a 250v (474/250v) y el otro extremo lo conecte a negativo del ultimo tweeter. *


  
No entiendo...has puesto una serie RC en paralelo con los tres tweeters????? Mejor subí un esquema 



tatajara dijo:


> wow ezevalla me sorprendiste, que explicacion jeje
> muy bueno y de muchisima utilidad


Me alegro que te sea útil. Leé el tema completo por que alguien mas explicó unas modificaciones físicas (no eléctricas) que tambien son útiles para que no sean tan chillones.



tatajara dijo:


> pd: que diferencia existe entre un tweeters comun y un piesoelectrico


Un tweeter común es -  por decirlo de alguna forma -  como un parlante normal, solo que muy pequeñito. Tiene bobina, imán y cono...salvo que este último es un casquete esférico y se llama domo.
Un tweeter piezo no tiene ni bobina, ni imán ni nada parecido. Lo que produce el sonido es un cristal cerámico que se deforma cuando recibe un voltaje. Este cristal se une a una especie de "cono" para adaptar la impedancia acústica y lograr que "suene".


----------



## tatajara

aaaa muchas gracias ezevalla ya entendi 
saludos tatajara


----------



## Nuyel

Pregunta: ¿como calculo la potencia de esas cosas? lo estoy exponiendo apenas como a 17Vp (es un pequeño amplificador) pero quisiera saber que tanto lo puedo subir y la potencia que se le esta aplicando en este momento.
Otra, tengo el tweeter directo en paralelo a una bocina de grabes-medios con rango de 75Hz a 4,5KHz y funciona bien, bueno, escucho Rock asi que los altos nunca faltan para hacer que suenen mal  como sea, no le encuentro problemas pero por si acaso, la unica resistencia de potencia que tengo es una de 22Ohm 25W, por parte de Steren (donde los compré) las características técnicas son:
- Potencia: 75 W PMPO 
- Medida: 3,4 x 3,4 pulgadas (8,5 x 8,5 cm) 
- Rango de frecuencia: 4 - 27 KHz
Y para los 4KHz los calculos arojan 1,8uF, entonces como ese valor no se vende queria saber si es correcto usar dos de poliester en paralelo como 1uF y 0,82uF y así no tener que comprar otra resistencia, por otra parte, ¿esta resistencia estaria bien mientras la potencia no supere su valor nominal en RMS o este no debe superar cierta fracción como diganos para este caso los 15Wrms? es imposible que los alcance por que con mi fuente tendria que conectarse directa para alcanzar el ampere pero es por curiosidad para cuando haga uno de mayor potencia.


----------



## danielfer23

jorgefer dijo:


> En el caso de dos en paralelo era un solo filtro. Cuando eran cuatro, los cables iban todos a la plaqueta que también contenía el filtro de medios, no tengo presente el circuito. Pero debe responder a lo sugerido por Motorola, veré si puedo encontrarlo.
> 
> Aquí está la nota de aplicación, original de Motorola y adaptada por CTS, pero más o menos es lo que yo recordaba.
> http://www.pulsardevelopments.com/products/detail/piezoan.html
> 
> No tengo presentes las resistencias en serie con cada tweeter, más bien me parece haber visto resistencias en paralelo con cada uno.
> Estos diseños eran muy antiguos, no llegué a tomar parte en ellos, pero si tuviera que hacer ahora una serie/paralelo colocaría resistencias en paralelo con cada motor, un capacitor pasaaltos para el conjunto, y a la entrada una resistencia serie de protección para el amplificador. Y lo verificaría y seguro modificaría hasta el cansancio hasta encontrar los valores justos, si tuviera de nuevo aquel instrumental...


jorgefer tenes algo de info de los 2002? tengo 4 y me gustaría ponerlos en serie. de curiosidad destape uno y tiene una lamparita y una especie de capacitor.
viendo *KSN1141B *los encuentro muy similares, incluso la tapa de atras tiene el mismo loguito 
http://www.martinsoundpro.com/upload/item/KSN1141.PDF
interesante estos leea 
posta se conectan directo al amplificador? los estuve probando con baja potencia y andan de diez. me da un poco de miedo darle mas potencia
saludos


----------



## jorgefer

*danielfer*:

Es igual que el Leea. A diferencia del HFP2001, que comprábamos la pastilla cerámica y hacíamos todo el resto, en el 2002 se importaba la bocha Motorola completa. Lo único que hacíamos era la bocina rectangular.

El circuito de protección venía incluido, y andaba muy bien. Muy rara vez venía un tweeter de esos quemado desde que incorporaron el PTR y la lamparita.

Al principio y siguiendo las recomendaciones de Motorola, todos los modelos piezoeléctricos se conectaban directamente en paralelo con el woofer. Pero con el tiempo se vio que era conveniente poner una resistencia en paralelo con el motor y tratar el tweeter como si fuera totalmente resistivo. No me acuerdo el valor, pero estimo que sería 15 ohms/5W. Entonces se podía conectar un crossover común, que normalmente era un simple capacitor en serie cruzando a la frecuencia más alta posible. Eso resolvió muchos problemas de confiabilidad y permitió hacer más predecible el comportamiento de las unidades.

Te diría de hacer una serie/paralelo, porque conectarlos todos en serie va a restar mucha sensibilidad, ni se van a oir.


----------



## danielfer23

muchas gracias jorgefer. mi idea es un par de cajas medios/agudos un par de leea 2002 (en serie) por caja y un SELENIUM 8MB4P http://www.lautsprechershop.de/pdf/selenium/selenium_8mb4p.pdf
cajas pequeñas tipo 20 litros selladas. el un principio con divisores pasivos pero a futuro seran activos de tres bias. 
muchas gracias y valoro mucho su ayuda.
un abrazo


----------



## ManCamba

hola,me imagino que r1 y c3 en la practica serán el tweeter no ? o sea que no hay que ponerlos



Perdón, R3 y C1


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ManCamba dijo:


> hola,me imagino que r1 y c3 en la practica serán el tweeter no ? o sea que no hay que ponerlos
> 
> 
> 
> Perdón, R3 y C1



Si leyeras, verías que dice claramente:


			
				en el primer post del tema dijo:
			
		

> En la primer figura que les adjunto les muestro el circuito completo de  propuesto por Leea, *con el agregado de la red paralelo formada por C1 y  R3. Esta red "pretende" modelar al tweeter piezoelectrico*, y si bien el  modelo real es bastante mas complejo (es parecido al de un cristal de  cuarzo), con lo que está ahí alcanza perfectamente para mostrar el  efecto que vamos a tener.


----------



## ManCamba

Hola,le aseguro que lo he leido y releido pero aun asi tenía duda.
Ahora ya lo tengo claro.
Gracias por contestar tan pronto y un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Me alegro que lo hayas entendido.
Saludos!


----------



## ManCamba

Hola y perdone una pregunta mas.
 He medido la capacidad de mi tweeter y el valor que me da es de 5.5 microfradios (muy distante de su ejemplo),la pregunta es si debo variar algun valor,la verdad es que con los valores del esquema suena decente,pero es por saber si hago lo correcto.

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ManCamba dijo:


> He medido la capacidad de mi tweeter y el valor que me da es de 5.5 microfradios (muy distante de su ejemplo),la pregunta es si debo variar algun valor,la verdad es que con los valores del esquema suena decente,pero es por saber si hago lo correcto.


Ese valor de capacidad no es correcto, así que te recomiendo asegurarte de hacer la medición nuevamente y/o controlar el "circuito interno" del tweeter, ya que algunos suelen traer resistencias o lámparas incandescentes de baja potencia por motivos de protección y eso puede alterar la medida real.

Es lo único que se me ocurre por ahora...


----------



## ManCamba

Hola,tengo mas datos,he abierto mi tweeter y si que hay algo mas,lleva una bobina con dos extremos y una toma intermedia,y un condensador electrolitico de 4.7 microfaradios,me imagino que intercalado en la toma intermedia de la bobina (eso no lo puedo comprobar porque la resistencia de la bobina es muy baja) .

He intentado medir la capacidad con mi fluke pero es como si volviera loco,da medidas aleatorias,en algunos casos 80 nanofaradios.

En fin,como con el esquema que has puesto a mi me suena bien ,voy a dejarlo asi (con
ese precio tampoco se pueden hacer milagros),le puse este porque era parecido al que traia que se quemó y que solo tenia una resistencia de 47 ohm en serie y dentro solo un piezoelectrico y nada mas,aun asi te mando de todos modos el enlace del tweeter y la foto para tu informacion ok ?

http://www.audioland.es/es/motores-de-compresion/485-mot100-13-8.html

Bonito es aprender cosas nuevas.
Gracias y un saludo


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia ManCamba, fijate bien no estara configurada la bobina y el capacitor como un filtro pasa altos?. (aunque me extraña que la bobina tenga tres terminales. si podes subi como esta conectada. un saludo. sergio.


----------



## ManCamba

hola, no lo sé pero he probado a eliminar tanto la r1 como la r2 y el resultado no me agrada,la conexion de la bobina intemtaré sacarla pero el problema es que no puedo medir cual es el principio ,el final o la toma intermedia porque todo me da 0 ohms.

Perdon por el dibujo tan malo,seguiré investigando.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ManCamba dijo:


> Hola,tengo mas datos,he abierto mi tweeter y si que hay algo mas,lleva una bobina con dos extremos y una toma intermedia,y un condensador electrolitico de 4.7 microfaradios,me imagino que intercalado en la toma intermedia de la bobina (eso no lo puedo comprobar porque la resistencia de la bobina es muy baja) .


Lo más importante es lo que te dijo Sergio: Tratá de relevar las conexiones para saber que diablos hace la bobina y el capacitor.

También es importante que nos entendamos, ok? El análisis que yo hice es válido para tweeters piezoeléctricos PUROS (si es que existe tal cosa ), y esos no tienen ninguna bobina ni nada más agregado en el circuito. Es probable que "eso" que tenés no sea un piezo o que tenga ese engendro de bobina y capacitor para corregir algo... la verdad, es la primer vez que lo veo asi  .

Te repito, tratá de relevar el esquema de conexiones y tal vez podamos encontrar la solución a tu problema.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Son dos bobina adatadoras de impedacia si se sube la potencia tanto como 8 como para 4 es lo unico que hace esa bobina. El capacitor es para elevar la corrriente en el piezo mediante los mismo adaptacion de impedancia como la corriente es mas crucial se necesita si o si el capacitor lo que llevan la bobina tambien suelen venir con una resistencia para lo animales que no saben maneja las misma (8y4 son las impedancias)


----------



## ManCamba

Bueno ya tengo las conexiones,la bobina com me suponia tiene una toma intermedia,y no extactamente en el centro pues da resistencia distinta.

A ver si se entiende el dibujo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Da la impresión que fuera un filtro pasa-banda... con el peligro de que pueda resonar el piezo con la inductancia que tiene en serie.
Habría que medir el piezo para ver como se comporta, pero lo ultimo que yo haría sería poner una bobina en serie con un piezo...

Lo que no me cierra son los valores de resistencia de las bobinas, que son muy altos... a menos que esas bobinas no sean tales sino que sean resistencia bobinadas   y ahí si se parecería a algo mas "normalito"...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

despues veo en mis manuales tengo de esos y si es como dice *ezavalla* me parece un filtro pasa alto pasivo


----------



## ManCamba

Bueno ante todo gracias por el interés que mostrais.
Yo tampoco habia visto nada parecido a esto por eso lo consulto... porque me parece curioso,y a la vez engorroso,porque lo que iba a ser un simlpe cambio de tweeters que solo llevaban una resistencia de 47 ohms y "sonaban",casi se convierte en un culebrón: le pongo filtro L-C de 2 vias y fatal,le elimino el filtro y lo pongo directo y fatal,le pongo la resitencia en serie y mejor pero mal,hasta llegar a este esquema vuestro que va mejor, pero las cosas me gustan sin tantas variables porque al final llevo mas de una semana para cambiar 2 tweeters aunque claro,siempre se aprende algo.

SAludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ManCamba dijo:


> pero las cosas me gustan sin tantas variables porque al final llevo mas de una semana para cambiar 2 tweeters aunque claro,siempre se aprende algo.


Es que esos tweeters son..."complicados"... por decirlo de alguna forma poética. Los tweeters piezo nunca fueron una buena solución para los agudos, excepto PA de bajo costo. Si aparte de eso le agregás esas "cosas" que le han puesto y sin ninguna especificación coherente... pues bueno, es difícil hacer maravillas .

Si has logrado que funcione "aceptablemente", creo que podés darte por satisfecho, ya que en caso contrario sería necesario hacer varias mediciones y cálculos para estimar mejor la respuesta.

Y si... siempre se aprende algo....


----------



## ManCamba

bueno ya de paso que veo que trato con personas experimentadas , ¿que motor de  tweeter me recomendais dentro de gama media?,o sea ni la caca de los piezo ni algo disparatado.

Os dejo esta pagina como referencia pero admito otras opciones por supuesto.

http://www.audioland.es/es/68-motores-de-compresion?


----------



## LuisTesla

ezavalla dijo:


> Da la impresión que fuera un filtro pasa-banda... con el peligro de que pueda resonar el piezo con la inductancia que tiene en serie.
> Habría que medir el piezo para ver como se comporta, pero lo ultimo que yo haría sería poner una bobina en serie con un piezo...
> 
> Lo que no me cierra son los valores de resistencia de las bobinas, que son muy altos... a menos que esas bobinas no sean tales sino que sean resistencia bobinadas   y ahí si se parecería a algo mas "normalito"...



 Saludos Ezavalla, bueno esta configuracion de bobina y capacitor en los tweeter es muy comun encontrarla en los tweeter piezo para car-audio y para audio PA de bajisimo costo, me compre algunos de los 2 tipos para experimentar con el circuito que publicas (aclaro que nunca use este tipo de tweeter) , elimine la bobina y el capacitor que trae ,y apartir de alli arme el filtro, el resultado.. "dejo de sangrarme los oidos", y logre un sonido aceptable a pesar de la baja calidad.
 Un consejo para los que compren estos bichos economicos "revisen la estructura plastica" la matriceria plastica es un asco!! a veces hay que sacar bordes sobrantes de la bocina.
 Como siempre Excelente aporte Ezavalla!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LuisTesla dijo:


> Saludos Ezavalla, bueno esta configuracion de bobina y capacitor en los tweeter es muy comun encontrarla en los tweeter piezo para car-audio y para audio PA de bajisimo costo, me compre algunos de los 2 tipos para experimentar con el circuito que publicas (aclaro que nunca use este tipo de tweeter) , elimine la bobina y el capacitor que trae ,y apartir de alli arme el filtro, el resultado.. "dejo de sangrarme los oidos", y logre un sonido aceptable a pesar de la baja calidad.
> Un consejo para los que compren estos bichos economicos "revisen la  estructura plastica" la matriceria plastica es un asco!! a veces hay que  sacar bordes sobrantes de la bocina.


Hola Luis.
Me alegro que te haya ayudado algo con esos tweeters 
Lamentablemente no son de "buena fidelidad", y eso, sumado a la matricería de terror con la que los construyen hace que suenen peor de lo que deben. Con un poco de laburo podés hacerlos sonar "aceptablemente", no solo con los filtros como vos has hecho, sino también amortiguando las vibraciones de la "carcasa", pero eso ya es demasiado laburo para lo que valen (los que yo usé para las mediciones y pruebas me costaron $2 en el 2007... imaginate como serán, por que no creo que ni la economía de escala justifique ese precio )

En fin. me alegro que te sirviera de algo!

Saludos!


----------



## justillo

Buenas, para no seguir con el otro tema que creé y despues de revisar este tema 2 veces para entenderlo, mi compañero me ha dicho que el esquema no sirve, que eso no vale para nada.... que es mejor un filtro pasa bajos para el woofer y dejar el tweeter "solo" sin ningun codensador/resistencia ya que actua como un propio filtro de bajas frecuencias.... (entendeis porque no me fiaba??  ) 

Pero tengo una pequeña duda, ¿porque es mejor poner una resistencia alta y un condensador bajo que dos que sean "igualados"? A ver si me explico, al estar multiplicando en la primera ecuacion, hay muchas combinaciones posibles que dan el mismo resultado, porque utilizar preferentemente una resistencia mas grande y un condensador mas pequeño?? ¿Tema economico?

Otra duda que tengo, que me comento mi compañero, él dice que es mejor poner una resistencia en serie y una bobina en paralelo (igual que el esquema, cambiando C2 por una resistencia y R2 por una bobina, despreciando R1), ¿en que se basa para decir que es mejor?

Por ultimo, para construir este "circuito" ¿donde lo montarian? ¿en la parte lateral del interior de la caja sujetado de alguna forma?

Para terminar, (siento tener tantisimas dudas), que tipo de condensador y resistencias, de los muchos que hay, recomiendan para este trabajo?? (no me importaria gastarme unos centimos mas y tener algo bueno, al fin y al cabo, el equipo me salio gratis...)

Muchas gracias por responder a todo, y perdon por tener tantas dudas.


----------



## jorgefer

ManCamba dijo:


> Bueno ya tengo las conexiones,la bobina com me suponia tiene una toma intermedia,y no extactamente en el centro pues da resistencia distinta.
> 
> A ver si se entiende el dibujo.


Quería dejar una reflexión sobre el tema de los tweeters piezo. 

Primero aclarar que el circuito subido con la bobina con derivación ya se usaba hace años en un tweeter para autoradio. En ese caso, era un autotransformador elevador de tensión que, aprovechando la alta impedancia del motor cerámico, es decir la escasa carga que presenta al amplificador, se utilizaba para aumentar la sensibilidad (dB SPL) del mismo. Por supuesto, cargaba más al amplificador y le extraía algo más de potencia. 
La idea era buena, pero... como bien dice *ezavalla*, introducía una frecuencia de resonancia que hacía trabajar al sistema como pasabanda, produciendo un terrible pico de más de 10 dB en el rango medio/alto. A los oídos poco entrenados podía sonar como un elemento de rendimiento fabuloso, pero en realidad no había nada por arriba de 7 u 8 KHz. 

Durante mi desempeño en LEEA,  fue mucho el trabajo dedicado al HFP2001. El elemento motriz era importado directamente de USA, y luego de Mexico, era el original Motorola que ellos nos proveían dentro de un convenio de licencia para fabricar ese modelo. Venía al principio junto con el conito de celulosa y el amortiguador de foam, todo entraba por separado y se armaba acá. Luego, por problemas de Motorola, solía venir el elemento cerámico solo y tuvimos que desarrollar lo demás. No fue tarea sencilla, pero aprendimos mucho sobre el comportamiento dinámico del tweeter, sus virtudes y falencias, y llegamos a fabricar un producto que excedía las especificaciones originales y, sin duda alguna, el LEEA era muy superior al Motorola de mediados de los '90.

No estoy de acuerdo con la idea de que el piezo es un tweeter "barato" en precio y en calidad. Los malos resultados obtenidos por la mayoría de los diseñadores se debieron al desconocimiento de las reales virtudes del sistema, a lo que contribuyó el mal asesoramiento de Motorola, que se despreocupó del producto una vez que fue lanzado e impuesto en el mercado mundial. La concepción tecnológica y la fundamentación físicomatemática del principio de funcionamiento, el modo de aprovechamiento de la energía que lo convirtió en el tweeter más eficiente, la configuración de la bocina y del phase plug y muchos otros detalles llenaron páginas de antología en la literatura técnica del momento. Ni que hablar de la tecnología involucrada en la producción de los elementos cerámicos, por sí sola otra maravilla.

Estudiando estadísticamente partida tras partida, llegamos a la conclusión de que el mejor resultado acústico se obtenía utilizándolo como _supertweeter_, es decir complementando la respuesta por sobre una vía de medios de alcance extendido, digamos de 7KHz, o por sobre un tweeter convencional, ya que establecimos que el 2001 no debía usarse por debajo de unos 6000 Hz. Por encima de esa frecuencia, el comportamiento resultaba eficiente e impecable, tanto en regularidad de la curva de respuesta como en la distorsión, que resultaba ser muy baja. Pero el corte debía hacerse con un filtro de no menos de 12 dB/octava y minimizando el comportamiento reactivo (capacitivo) del motor, lo cual equivalía a colocar una resistencia de bajo valor, unos 15 ohms, en paralelo con el mismo, lo cual anulaba la característica de alto rendimiento energético (que no era muy importante) en beneficio de la linealidad y confiabilidad del sistema, estabilizándose así sus características.

En esas condiciones se obtenían sistemas con excelente respuesta y bajísima distorsión que excedían el rango audible, llegando planos hasta 30 ó 40 KHz. Por supuesto, no lo intenten con los chinos de 50 centavos, pero un buen par de HFP2001 puede hacer las delicias del más exigente de los aficionados al audio observando estas sencillas precauciones.


----------



## MDoggy

Que tal comunidad de foros de electronica, tengo un amplificador de 50 watts y esta conectado a dos parlantes, uno de los cuales es un tweeter, pero tengo el gran problema de que el tweeter suena mucho y es solo ruidoso, muy alto, probe poniendo filtros pasivos conformados con un capacitor electrolitico sin polaridad y una resistencia, quisiera saber como bajar este brillo que es muy molesto y hasta podria  afectar a los oidos


----------



## crimson

Hola MDoggy, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Por un motivo de orden moví tu tema a este hilo.
*04)*_ No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno donde se habla de lo mismo. _*Usa el buscador.*_
_Saludos C_


_


----------



## jorgefer

MDoggy dijo:


> Que tal comunidad de foros de electronica, tengo un amplificador de 50 watts y esta conectado a dos parlantes, uno de los cuales es un tweeter, pero tengo el gran problema de que el tweeter suena mucho y es solo ruidoso, muy alto, probe poniendo filtros pasivos conformados con un capacitor electrolitico sin polaridad y una resistencia, quisiera saber como bajar este brillo que es muy molesto y hasta podria  afectar a los oidos


Hola, bienvenido al foro.
Generalmente estos problemas se deben a un divisor de frecuencias incorrecto. Por supuesto, el tweeter podría ser de mala calidad o estar defectuoso, pero yo probaría primero con el filtro.
Como primera medida, podes hacerle un atenuador resistivo y probar. Lo ideal para experimentar esto son los atenuadores para parlantes, unos potenciómetros de alambre que te permiten regular la potencia que va, en tu caso, al tweeter. Son de 8 ohms, se consiguen en las casas de electrónica.


----------



## MDoggy

jorgefer dijo:


> Hola, bienvenido al foro.
> Generalmente estos problemas se deben a un divisor de frecuencias incorrecto. Por supuesto, el tweeter podría ser de mala calidad o estar defectuoso, pero yo probaría primero con el filtro.
> Como primera medida, podes hacerle un atenuador resistivo y probar. Lo ideal para experimentar esto son los atenuadores para parlantes, unos potenciómetros de alambre que te permiten regular la potencia que va, en tu caso, al tweeter. Son de 8 ohms, se consiguen en las casas de electrónica.



Que tal Jorgefer, gracias por tu respuesta, podrias ayudarme diciendo que nomas tengo que comprar para hacerme un propio atenuador resistivo..


----------



## jorgefer

Si el tweeter es de 8 ohms, podes colocarle una resistencia de 10 ohms /10 watts en paralelo y una de 4,7 ohms /10 watts en serie. Esto atenúa cerca de 6 dB, y te va a servir para saber si vas por buen camino.

Si querés algo más cómodo para probar, conseguite un atenuador para parlantes, son unos potenciometros grandes, y vienen de 8 ohms /15 a 20 watts.

Como éste:

http://www.parts-express.com/images/item_standard/260-265_s.jpg


----------



## zorrux

Hola.
Pienso usar un par de estos tweeter (Le Son ,brasileños ,tambien me ofrecieron otro :"imitaciones") con un crossover ACTIVO con corte en 5.1 Khz.

Las instrucciones aconsejan usarlo SIEMPRE con un condensador electrolitico No polar de 2.2 a 4.7 uF en serie con la entrada y una resistencia de 4,8 o 16 ohmios en paralelo.

Mi pregunta es ¿de que valor seria esa resistencia en Watts?

¿Que otros cuidados  tendria que tener al usarlo asi con filtros activos?


----------



## nasaserna

Cuando hablas de filtros activos, hablas de crossovers electrónicos antes de la etapa de amplificación, si son de esos, no hay ningún problema, dependiendo de la frecuencia y potencia que uses.

la resistencia depende de varias factores potencia, etc, de 5w a 10w las uso dependiendo del tipo de crossover y la potencia a manejar

Perdón cuáles son los tweeters


----------



## zorrux

Hola.

Si lo voy a trabajar con  cross activo  ,el  LESON dice que reproduce entre  4 khz y 20 khz.

El  amplificador  es TDA 2003 ,de maximo 6 watts a 12 voltios .Ya lo he probado con un parlante  de 8 ohmios y suena  muy bien  ,pero para usarlo solo  debo reemplazar el parlante  con la resistencia que digo  pero no se que potencia ponerle.


----------



## nasaserna

10 ohmios es suficiente a 5w


----------



## zorrux

Ok,muchas gracias.


----------



## THE RACER

Hola a todos , soy nuevo en el foro, no tengo muchos conocimientos sobre electrónica , les comento que estoy armando una caja con un parlante de 15" y 4 tweeters piezo tipo motorola (asi decían donde los compré) , les quiero hacer una consulta, según estuve leyendo lo que puso EZAVALLA , entendí que estos tweeter no tienen impedancia, es esto asi? mi preocupación era si conectarlos en serie o paralelo por el tema de los ohm, pero entendí que esto no le afecta a la impedancia, o sea mi parlante es de 8 ohm y por mas que le conecte 4 o 5 tweeter piezo-electricos voy a seguir teniendo los 8ohm? y la ultima, la caja la probé y me gusta mucho como suena, es necesario ponerle un crossover y capacitores a los tweeter, que inconveniente puede haber si la dejo como está? (parlante conectado directamente a los tweeters) 
muchas gracias por su atención.


----------



## Fogonazo

THE RACER dijo:


> Hola a todos , soy nuevo en el foro, no tengo muchos conocimientos sobre electrónica , les comento que estoy armando una caja con un parlante de 15" y 4 tweeters piezo tipo motorola (asi decían donde los compré) , les quiero hacer una consulta, según estuve leyendo lo que puso EZAVALLA , entendí que estos tweeter no tienen impedancia, es esto asi?


No en el mismo sentido que la impedancia de un parlante.


> mi preocupación era si conectarlos en serie o paralelo por el tema de los ohm, pero entendí que esto no le afecta a la impedancia, o sea mi parlante es de 8 ohm y por mas que le conecte 4 o 5 tweeter piezo-electricos voy a seguir teniendo los 8ohm? y la ultima, la caja la probé y me gusta mucho como suena, es necesario ponerle un crossover y capacitores a los tweeter, que inconveniente puede haber si la dejo como está? (parlante conectado directamente a los tweeters)
> muchas gracias por su atención.



¿ Y si lees todo el tema nuevamente ?

Puedes conectar 5 tweeter en paralelo pero la impedancia que verá el amplificador seguirá *siendo la del parlante de 8Ω.
Siempre* conviene colocar el crossover.


----------



## janston

para agregar algo más al tema, este circuito uso en mis Leea 2005:


----------



## jorgefer

Ojo que es 2.2 microfaradios, no pF


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> Ojo que es 2.2 microfaradios, no pF



en la hoja figura mmF y buscando encontré que es lo mismo que pF. _"pF" (picofarads) are the same as mmf or mmfd (micro-micro farads)_


----------



## jorgefer

La hoja está equivocada


----------



## janston

lo busqué en la caja original para corroborar y también dice 2.2mmf  ya si está mal lo que decía Leea sonamos


----------



## crimson

Con 2p2 corta en el orden de los Gigahertz, como agudos, bien agudos, pero inescuchables...

Saludos C


----------



## jorgefer

No sonamos nada, LEEA era de este mundo, no había dioses ahí. Si la intuición no da, un poco de matemática siempre ayuda. Gracias Crimson


----------



## MD80

mmF = 0.001 x 0.001 = 0.000001 = μ

μμF = 0.000001 x 0.000001 = 0,000000000001 = pF

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mili

Quizas en la tipografía de la imprenta no estaba el simbolo para micro


----------



## Marcos200

Hola, ¿como andan?
Les comento que realice la red de adaptación y realmente quede muy sorprendido con el resultado. Tengo un par de bafles "ciclos" que me regalaron nuevitos, tienen 4 tweeter piezo. Desde la primera vez que utilice estos bafles tube problemas con los agudos, que eran horribles y molestos ademas (estaban todos los tweeters en paralelo y tenían un capacitor de 100nF en serie así que imagínense como sonaba  ) 
Después navegando encontré este post y la verdad que es un excelente aporte   
hice una serie con los tweeters en serie de a dos en paralelo y conectado de esta manera medí con la capacidad de los mismos en un bafle me dio 150nF y en el otro 103nF   

Dejo unas fotos del montaje

Saludos a todos y feliz año nuevo!!


----------



## ruben15prd

Hola, buenas ¿Qué tal?

Leí este tema y me he decidido a comprar unos tweeters piezoeléctricos, que usaré para acompañar unos beyma ph-35.

Tengo una duda, y es que en el circuito usamos R2 y C2 para hacer un filtro pasa altas de primer orden,hasta ahí entiendo, pero, ¿podríamos aumentar todavía más la disminución de la pendiente?, es decir, por ejemplo usar un filtro pasa altas de 3 orden?

Muchas gracias, soy nuevo y es la primera vez que intervengo en un foro pero tengo muchas ganas de aprender, si hago algo mal disculpen.

Saludos.


----------



## nasaserna

y porqué los quieres acompañar con esos, recuerda lo que decían los viejos de las malas compañías.
Por lo menos tienes la curva de respuesta de ambos?
- si la tienes(suponiendo que sea real), compara la respuesta de cada uno y verás que, el beyma (normalmente suple de manera más lineal que la mayoría de los piezoeléctricos baratos).
- solo en contados ocasiones los piezoeléctricos mejoran el sonido,
- Claro está hablando de HI-FI(alta fidelidad).
- si el uso que quieres darle a tu sistema no es ese, sería una salida


----------



## ruben15prd

jajaj porque aunque me gustan mucho como suenan los beyma ph-35, al tener unos medios puestos, que son los beyma 10 ag/n ( que al parecer no suben mucho en frecuencia), los ph-35 la verdad es que no resaltan demasiado a parte de que los ph35 los tengo cortados sobre unos 7000 o 8000 Hz y utilizaría los piezoeléctricos para llenar la banda de los 5000 Hz hacia arriba y tener un conjunto un poco mas chillón.

Lo que temo es cargarme los piezoeléctricos, por eso mi pregunta de ponerles un filtro de mayor orden y atenuar más, no se si estaré diciendo una locura.

Saludos. 



De los ph 35 si tengo, la hoja y sé su respuesta, de los piezos no  , más que todo lo de usar los piezos era por experimentar y ver si puedo obtener mas agudos, si no me gusta podría dejarlos para otras cajas de menor costo  

Saludos.


----------



## nasaserna

sip. pero ten muy en cuenta lo siguiente:

no es lo mismo que esto

porque no es lo mismo que esto

por eso necesitas la curva de respuesta:

yo votaría por otro par de beyma



de hecho, ayer por la tarde traté de hacer lo mismo con unos brillos que tenía por ahí guardados desde hace mucho tiempo(powerline de motorola) y recordé porqué los tenía guardados, casualmente comparando unos brillos muy normalitos de imán marca tech(american sound) de medio pelo(baratos), con estos(cabe anotar que en mi pais un solo powerline de motorola sale mas caro que 4 TecH) y el resultado fue Horrible, combinarlos fue desatrozo, no digo que los piezoelectricos suenen mal pero... hay que considerar cambiar por completo el diseño del crossover. para eso te puedes pasar por:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...3D900512%23post900512&ref=&ss=5970j4928474j18

PD. ni te imaginas el sonido que dieron con los ordinarios, en el mismo corte de frecuencias, 
No digo que eso no se pueda hacer y lograr resultados decentes, pero los cálculos que implican, casi no justifica y si a simple Oido los piezo no se captaban(solo cuando se subía la potencia aplicada al bafle y ellos empezaban a sacar sus uñas con esa distorsión característica de sonido razgado(*hablo de los ordinarios*) de cucarachas peleando donde una campana y un triángulo y unos platos suenan casi igual. no se anima uno ni a hacer mediciones para tratar de llegar a una respuesta de acorde con el foro


----------



## ruben15prd

Los que yo he comprado son exactamente iguales que los de la primera foto.¿Crees que podrán servirme?

Comprarme dos beyma que creo que están a unos 30 euros cada uno, y sé que probablemente sería lo correcto, pero vi los piezo y me pareció barato y una posible solución con un costo menor jaja

Gracias por recomendarme.Lo tendré en cuenta si no me gusta como suenan los piezos.



Por cambiar un poco el diseño del crossover no tendría problema , podría ir probando a ver si encuentro el equilibrio.


----------



## nasaserna

Sip, pero no heches en saco roto lo que te digo, además hay de esos tech que te digo que tienen diafragma de titanio, y una respuesta relativamente buena a altas frecuencias no tanto a bajas, pero como tu lo mencionas(5KHz para arriba), entre gustos no hay disgustos


----------



## ruben15prd

Entonces esta tarde cuanto tenga un rato libre me pongo con el filtro y compruebo si me gusta el sonido.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## nasaserna

Suerte con eso, nos comentas a vr si yo también me pongo de nuevo en eso


----------



## ruben15prd

Miraré como hacer el crossover y dónde cortarlo, por cierto antes consultaba, a la hora de calcular la frecuencia de corte, en una página llamada pcpaudio que simplemente introducías la frecuencia de corte deseada, y ya tenías el valor de los componentes a usar, pero ha dejado de funcionar y ahora no se como calcular filtros pasivos de 3 orden de una forma rápida. 

Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ruben15prd dijo:


> jajaj porque aunque me gustan mucho como suenan los beyma ph-35, al tener unos medios puestos, que son los beyma 10 ag/n ( que al parecer no suben mucho en frecuencia), los ph-35 la verdad es que no resaltan demasiado a parte de que los ph35 los tengo cortados sobre unos 7000 o 8000 Hz y utilizaría los piezoeléctricos para llenar la banda de los 5000 Hz hacia arriba y tener un conjunto un poco mas chillón.


El problema que tenés es diferente del que querés solucionar, y además, la solución que estas proponiendo tampoco es la correcta.
Conclusión: andá y revisá el xover original por que está mal diseñado, y no podés cortar un tweeter común en 8kHz y reforzar por debajo con un piezo, por que lo correcto es hacer LO CONTRARIO!!! .. si es que en verdad hace falta, cosa que dudo.


----------



## nasaserna

ruben15prd dijo:


> , los ph-35 la verdad es que no resaltan demasiado a parte de que los ph35 los tengo cortados sobre unos 7000 o 8000 Hz y utilizaría los piezoeléctricos para llenar la banda de los 5000 Hz hacia arriba y tener un conjunto un poco mas chillón.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.





Gracias Dr. Zoidberg, 
No había leido bién, que horror, simplemente es el crossover original el que tiene el error de diseño, 
Compañero Ruben, no pierdas el tiempo, ni el dinero.
Como el Doctor dice, modifica el divisor de frecuencias, baja esa frecuencia ya que estás haciendo un super hueco en la curva de respuesta de tus transductores(bafles o  gabinetes dependiendo de como los uses o los llames o el tipo). ya que el medio jamás subirá 8tanto en forma lineal, esos brillos beyma los estas desperdiciandolos estás colocando en una frecuencia muy alta para sacarles provecho) 
como el Maestro, Doctor, venemérito y nunca bien reconocido Dr. Zoidberg dice, no necesitarás los piezoeléctricos y menos los de uso común. yo creí ( no leí) que estabas tratando de reforzar los brillos altos no los medios, en esa frecuencia tan baja ni siquiera los motorola powerline podrían darte una buena respuesta.

Un Abrazo, y te pido disculpas por no haber leido, con mas detenimiento la pregunta, aunque lo que dije no es mentira no estaba dando la respuesta adecuada


----------



## ruben15prd

De acuerdo, entendí.

Procederé a cambiar la frecuencia de corte de los beyma y veré la combinación que hacen con los piezos, si no pues los dejo para otras cajas.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá tengo otro link muy parecido a los del primer post, sobre como hacer un xover para los piezos.
http://frugal-phile.com/piezo-XO.html


----------



## ruben15prd

Gracias Dr.Zoidberg le echo un vistazo . Se agradece la información.


----------



## JorgeJ

Dr. Zoidberg, si no entendí mal,  en el circuito de la primera pagina de este thread, C1 y R3 representan al piezo como es percibido por el amplificador, mientras que R1, R2 y C2, son los elementos externos agregados para ecualizar y filtrar? Aparentemente, entonces, variando R2, puede lograrse un amplio rango de ajustes.  Los valores elegidos para C1 y R3, son los que podemos encontrar en el promedio de los piezoelectricos comunes?
Saludos
J.
(no sé porqué me deforma la segunda imagen, ya probé tres veces y es lo mismo , bah!)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JorgeJ dijo:


> Los valores elegidos para C1 y R3, son los que podemos encontrar en el promedio de los piezoelectricos comunes?


No necesariamente 
R3 lo podés dejar en el valor que tiene, pero C1 deberías medirlo, por que los piezo de bajo precio no son constantes en sus valores. Yo he medido piezos entre 60nF y 150nF. De todas formas, hay que jugar un poco con el valor de la resistencia R1... pero tampoco hay taaaanta sensibilidad a eso. Tené en cuenta que los piezos NO SON BUENOS para alta fidelidad, así que si pensás usarlo en eso... es mejor que gastés un poco más y te compres tweeters razonablemente buenos. Sin embargo, para PA andan bien... y ese es el foco de este tema: limpiar un poco el sonido de los piezos para que no taladren los oídos de la gente y poder tener, al menos en forma transitoria, un complemento de agudos que suene medianamente bien.


----------



## JorgeJ

Gracias, anoto el dato. En realidad, el uso que les daría, eventualmente, es para "energizar" a muy alta frecuencia, en el caso de usar un tweeter de cono "vintage" que no llegue muy arriba, solo como "retoque". Un poco como lo usaban en el famoso Dalquist DQ10.
http://www.vintagehificlub.com/quick-informations/dahlquist-dq-10-loudspeaker/

Saludos
J.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los piezos se comportan "mejor" en alta frecuencia  que en fcias mas  bajas, pero eso no siginifica que sea sencillo integrar las fases y/o  amplitudes de las señales acústicas...
Peeerooooo..... yo me preocuparía más en mejorar el tweeter antes que poner un piezo como "super-tweeter", por que a menos que hagas las mediciones, no va a ser nada fácil enlazar uno con el otro... si es que es posible.


----------



## maatiwr

muchachos, perdon por revivir el post, pero me parece una pregunta muy obvia y no encontré resultados en el buscador, los tweeters piezo, tipo motorola, tipo los que sean (piezoelectricos obvio) afectan la impedancia total o nominal de un bafle?


----------



## Fogonazo

maatiwr dijo:


> muchachos, perdon por revivir el post, pero me parece una pregunta muy obvia y no encontré resultados en el buscador, los tweeters piezo, tipo motorola, tipo los que sean (piezoelectricos obvio) afectan la impedancia total o nominal de un bafle?



El tweeter por si solo *NO*, pero en conjunto con su crossover puede que *SI*


----------



## maatiwr

Fogonazo dijo:


> El tweeter por si solo *NO*, pero en conjunto con su crossover puede que *SI*



muchisimas gracias fogonazo.
saludos


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, ya que exhumaron el cuerpo, aprovecho.
Estimado Dr. Zoidberg, ¿para qué midió la capacidad del piezo? ¿Para modelar el tweeter y analizar el gráfico nomás? Porque no veo (a menos que las 3 veces que leí el hilo me haya perdido de esto) dónde entra en los cálculos para la bendita R1, si es que se calcula.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo medi por lo siguiente:
1-Queria saber cuanto media para comparar con otros.
2- Para poder modelar el piezo y simular el filtro.
3-Para comparar valoes posibles de capacidad del piezo y analizar el impacto para un filtro "fijo", que es como normalmente lo udan quienes no cargan idea de esta historia.


----------



## Kebra

Bien, entonces la R1 no la calculaste, la pusiste para ir moviendo la curva.

Yo quier meter unos piezos al auto, hay unos baratos a 50 pesos el par. Voy a ver que puedo hacer con ellos. Como punto de partida entonces la R2 nada tiene que ver con la impedancia nominal del sistema sino para controlar las tensiones aplicadas al piezo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es que no hay posibilidad de calcular mucho por que todos son compromisos:
R1 es la desacopla el piezo del ampli para que este no oscile.
R2 es la carga minima que ve el ampli cuando opera el filtro en HF.
Y tenes que jugar con eso...


----------



## Kebra

Una más, y no molesto más. ¿Qué software utilizaste para el gráfico?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> Una más, y no molesto más. ¿Qué software utilizaste para el gráfico?



Use el Simetrix por que es mas sencillo guardar multiples curvas de diferentes simulaciones.


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, estuve usando el Simetrix. Muy lindo!
Jugué con los valores para ver como es el comportamiento del circuito, y lo bueno de todo esto es que uno puede ver COMO funciona, y no quedarse con el "anda, pero no se por qué". Como nos tiene acostumbrados el Dr. Zoidberg, aporte muy valioso.

Me queda medir la capacidad de los tweeter, ya que varía bastante la respuesta al variar la capacidad de éste. Dos viajes al centro voy a tener que hacer, en pleno enero.

¿Algún modelo para recomendar, barato, tipo los Jahro (superchinos) YP003?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos los pagué 49 $ en Bulogne Sur Mer , son dinámicos y ya traen el capacitor incluido ,  No piezo.

Fijate aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/985329/


----------



## Kebra

Yo casi compro esos como piezo!!!! Los tienen publicados como piezo en ml!

Bueno, estuve mirando los que tengo en el auto, que dicen ser piezo, pero no, tienen un capacitor pegado... Así que como la calidad de sonido en el auto no me quita el sueño, voy a probar los "Foxtex" a ver si aguantan. Es para atrás, para que el viaje atrás escuche mas o menos algo.

Ayer pasé por Target en B. Sur Mer y se les acabaron... Una semanita tengo que esperar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sabés que tenía unos de cerámica , pero sonaban mucho mas bajo y chillones.

Los de cerámica llevan pegada una cornetita de plástico.

Acordate que la bobina está hecha en dos partes así que se les puede cambiar la impedancia.


----------



## Kebra

Los voy a usar con 4 ohm. Supongo que vienen por defecto para 4. Espero que soporten los "55" watt del stereo. Calculo que serán 20 como mucho, y el 10% de eso ponele que llegue a ellos. Suenan decentes para un auto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No los puse en un auto , están en un Edifier que tuve que hacerle-inventarle los satélites , éste :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/985329/


----------



## Kebra

Si, estuve leyendo. Voy a probarlos. No quiero invertir en audio para el auto, así que con que se escuche mas o menos, me conformo.


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, compré los benditos tweeters de 50 pesos. La verdad que por la porquería que son, suenan bastante decente para escuchar en el auto, mezclado con el ruido de la calle. En la caja dice PIEZO, pero al desarmarlos se ve una bobina por afuera, y por detrás un pequeño impreso que en el medio tiene una ventanita donde se ve la clásica "pastilla" bicolor de los piezo de los relojes, con su correspondiente cable soldado. Rarísimo. Capacímetro/Inductómetro en mano, procedo a medir.

-1,3 uF ¿?
0,023 mH

Desconcertado, decidí probar a oído, con 2,2uF y con 4,7uF (que según el capacímetro eran 4,46uF)
Con 4,7 sonaba mas agradable a mi subjetivo entender, con un poco mas de medios.

Comparado con el tweeter de fábrica, este chino es "ULTRA-HI-END-FI". No logro sospechar siquiera de qué estarán hechos los de fábrica para sonar tan mal...

Releyendo el post de DOSMETROS veo que tienen capacitor interior... ¿Tengo que desarmar el auto otra vez?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Viste ! Dos tweeters por 50 pesos (4 obamas) son una joyita 

Es una bobina doble exterior y la membrana-domo tiene un micro-iman.

La plaqueta lleva el capacitor en serie con las bobinas 

Fijate si las bobinas están en serie o en paralelo . . . así probas modificando eso , que lo pensé y no lo hice


----------



## Kebra

Bien, desarmé nuevamente el auto, saqué los capacitores, y suena mucho mejor. El lunes me compro otro par para poner adelante porque los que tiene suenan como a una lata adentro de una caja de cartón.


----------



## DOSMETROS

O sea que le cambiaste los originales de 1,2 uF por los de 4,7 uF ?


----------



## Kebra

No, como no sabía que los capacitores originales de los tweeter estaban en esa plaqueta, supuse que no los tenía (son otra marca, pero son iguales). Entonces probé con valores al azar ya que medir seriamente esos tweeter como para simular en LSPCad o similares, es medio exagerado... Y teniendo en cuenta que los parlantes del auto son rango extendido, con un capacitor sobra para mis necesidades de calidad dentro del auto. 
Saqué los de 4,7uF que les puse, y los dejé sin capacitor "extra", solo con el que traen de fábrica. Y suenan mejor así (siempre teniendo en cuenta que son muy baratos y para el ambiente contaminado de ruido que es el habitáculo de un auto). 

Lo que quiero cambiar son los tweeter originales del auto (que solo estaban presentes adelante, atrás estaban los huecos y los cables, pero no había tweeter) por estos chinísimos que suenan como un Holimar comparado con los de fábrica.


----------



## VonBraun

Hola Genios de Foro. Encontré esto por allí, tal vez a alguien le sirva. Datos sobre tweeter piezoelectrico Motorola y una tablita para el corte de frecuencia.

Espero que no sea off-topic, si es asi, sepan disculpar. "Este proyecto consta de un estudio detallado sobre piezoelectricidad y altavoces piezoeléctricos, así como de una parte experimental consistente en mejorar algunas características de un altavoz piezoeléctrico particular: un tweeter de bocina" Aquí experimentan con material de relleno en la cámara del tweeter y se mide la respuesta en frecuencia. Me pareció interesante, estoy aprendiendo sobre el tema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Noooo...no es off-topic!!! Y el documento está MUY BUENO!!!!
Gracias!!!!


----------



## polilapo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo más importante es lo que te dijo Sergio: Tratá de relevar las conexiones para saber que diablos hace la bobina y el capacitor.
> 
> También es importante que nos entendamos, ok? El análisis que yo hice es válido para tweeters piezoeléctricos PUROS (si es que existe tal cosa ), y esos no tienen ninguna bobina ni nada más agregado en el circuito. Es probable que "eso" que tenés no sea un piezo o que tenga ese engendro de bobina y capacitor para corregir algo... la verdad, es la primer vez que lo veo asi  .
> 
> Te repito, tratá de relevar el esquema de conexiones y tal vez podamos encontrar la solución a tu problema.



Buenas tardes a todos los que esten. Lei tu post original Dr y me encontre con que mis piezos (Leson LJ de 1985) tienen una bobina y la Re es de 6.5ohms. . . . .siempre los use con el cros de Leea (y andan muy bien) ahora queriendo hacer algo mejorsito no estoy seguro como meterlos en el conjunto . . . . .el ampli los registra o tambien los ve como capasitores?


----------



## DISCOV

los tweeters piezoelectricos con bobina tienen un condensador electrolítico, aveces suenan un poco chillones, yo les remplazo por condensadores de poliester y mejora un poco


----------



## LuisTesla

DISCOV dijo:


> los tweeters piezoelectricos con bobina tienen un condensador electrolítico, aveces suenan un poco chillones, yo les remplazo por condensadores de poliester y mejora un poco



 Eso se debe por que todos traen capacitores electroliticos de 4.7uf  polarizados de muy mala calidad hasta mal soldados.  Pero 4.7 es un valor muy grande para los chillidos que hacen esos bichos


----------



## wattalex

hola amigos del foro ayer estuve leyendo todo el tema y me intereso bastante y desenpolve uno de mis piezoelectricos son marca leson le medi el ohmeaje y hooooo sorpresa marca 4 ohms lo desarme y efectivamente trae una bobina,  apenas voy a hacerle las pruebas con un analizador de audio marca phonic le tomare fotos a las graficas .conectando el tweeter de diferente forma ,me refiero con crossover  ,con una resistencia en paralelo ,en serie ,con y sin capacitor y pues el analizador nos dira que escucha jejeje .saludos a todos los del foro.


----------



## LuisTesla

Aporto un link

http://www.bestgrouptechnologies.com/piezosource-technology-background.php


----------



## jorgefer

LuisTesla dijo:


> Aporto un link
> 
> http://www.bestgrouptechnologies.com/piezosource-technology-background.php



Es copia del informe original de Motorola


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Estuve haciendo algunas mediciones a un piezo barato que tengo, un LeSon TLC1.

Si se mide la resistencia con un multimetro, me dan aprox 5.8ohm. Como me resultaba demasiado chillon a alto volumen, le calcule un L-PAD, el cual me resulto de una resistencia en paralelo de 8.2ohm y una en serie de 2.7ohm para una atenuacion de 5dB. Volviendo a medir con el multimetro, se mantiene en 5.8ohm aprox.

Adjunto la curva de impedancia que saque con el LIMP. La del pico pronunciado es sin la atenuación de las resistencias...

Suena mejor, pero no me esperaba aplanar la curva..

saludos,
andres.


----------



## Kebra

Aprovecho para comentar algo... Mis piezo chinos, al final no pude contenerme, y los desarmé. 

-La bobina que tienen está conectada directamente a la "pastilla" piezo.
-No existe capacitor alguno.
-Desconecté la bobina y dejaron de sonar tan chillones, quedaron mas suaves y con menos volumen (?).
-La capacidad de dicha pastilla es 49nF (47 al Simetrix). 

Por cuestiones de tiempo y un rechazo  casi patológico a perder tiempo haciendo cosas para el auto, aún no armé el circuito, aunque ya está "calculado" en Simetrix.

¿Qué función cumple esa bobina? No la medí como para simular... Estuve flojo ahí...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> *¿Qué función cumple esa bobina?* No la medí como para simular... Estuve flojo ahí...


Yo no tengo la más palida idea que puede hacer una bobina ahí. Como estaba conectada con la pastilla??? En serie o en paralelo???


----------



## jorgefer

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo no tengo la más palida idea que puede hacer una bobina ahí. Como estaba conectada con la pastilla??? En serie o en paralelo???



Puede ser un transformador para alta frecuencia, eleva la tensión sobre el piezo para obtener más nivel. El problema es que su inductancia resuena con la C de la pastilla y se produce un pico agudo muy molesto. Lo he visto en tweeters baratos para coche.


----------



## Kebra

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo no tengo la más palida idea que puede hacer una bobina ahí. Como estaba conectada con la pastilla??? En serie o en paralelo???



Si no me falla la memoria, está en serie.



jorgefer dijo:


> Puede ser un transformador para alta frecuencia, eleva la tensión sobre el piezo para obtener más nivel. El problema es que su inductancia resuena con la C de la pastilla y se produce un pico agudo muy molesto. Lo he visto en tweeters baratos para coche.



Es lo que noté. Los de atrás suenan bien (desde adelante, sentado atrás también se escucha demasiado fuerte), pero los de adelante suenan en extremo fuerte.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , jo creo que esa "bobina" en realidad es un pequeño transformador elevador de tensión una ves que lo transdutor piezoelectrico responde adecuadamente a tensiones relativamente elevadas cuando conparadas a las encontradas en bajas inpedancias ( 4 o 8 Ohmios).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## VonBraun

Hola muchachos, éste es el interior de tweeters LeSon y de los chinos también... de 4 ohms de impedancia que son los que desarmé yo. El gráfico lo tomé prestado de otra página pero las mediciones a óhmetro que hice son las mismas.


y estos parlantitos PHY de USD 3500 masomenos, utilizan tweeters piezo.... 

 

 me pregunto que procedencia tendrán esas pastillas piezoeléctricas...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

VonBraun dijo:


> Hola muchachos, éste es el interior de tweeters LeSon y de los chinos también... de 4 ohms de impedancia que son los que desarmé yo. El gráfico lo tomé prestado de otra página pero las mediciones a óhmetro que hice son las mismas.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 149752
> 
> y estos parlantitos PHY de USD 3500 masomenos, utilizan tweeters piezo....
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 149750 Ver el archivo adjunto 149751
> 
> me pregunto que procedencia tendrán esas pastillas piezoeléctricas...


Seguramente son de procedencia China tal como casi todo hoy en dia     
!Saludos!. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Reichelja

Hola Gente del foro este es mi primer posteo y ante todo les agradezco por lo que ya me han ayudado con toda la informacion que nos brindan .
La consulta es la siguiente . Tengo 2 columnas LEEA con woofer 15-160 , 2 medios 550rm 16 ohm  
y 4 tweeter 2001 . Todo conectado a un divisor leea que dice que tiene los cruces en 500 y 5000 Hz .Siempre los tweeter me parecieron al chillones y ahora que me decidi a restaurar las cajas quiero solucionarlo para eso espero que me ayuden . 
El uso que les doy a las cajas es solo hogareño con un amplificador sansui de 25 +25 ( el vecino mas cercano esta a 5 casas) y tambien adquiri un tweeter de domo de titanio para ver si completo (segun mi oido) las frecuencias que van entre los medios y los piezoelectricos .
La idea es dejar 3 de los piezo en paralelo y agregar en el agujero que queda el de domo.
Leyendo este post veo que se pueden estabilizar las repuestas de los piezo agregando una resistencia en paralelo a dicho piezo (en el divisor no hay ninguna resistencia).Yo poseo 1 resistencia por parlante de 18 ohm 15 w y haciendo la cuenta segun la formula con un condensador de 1.47 micro usado de filtro me da la frecuencia en 6000 Hz . 
Hasta ahi todo bien ademas el que me vendio el tweeter de domo me recomendo un condensador de 2.2  puesto en serie y conectar directo .
Mirando lo que escribio Jorgefer que los medios llegarian a cubrir las frecuencias hasta los 7000 hz que es donde a partir de ahi mejor trabajan lo 2001 .
Pregunto:
Hace falta colocar tambien la resistencia en serie a los 2001 (la que va como proteccion y quita los ruidos de alta frecuencia).
Me conviene reformar el divisor de medios para cubrir de los 5000 a los 6000 Hz o con el tweeter de domo estoy bien .¿como seria esa reforma? (subo circuito del divisor) .
Cualquier sugerencia es bien aceptada para mejorar el sonido de estos parlantes que el año que viene van a cumplir 30 años y andan joya .
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Kebra

Mmm... No es sólo agregando una resistencia en paralelo, mirá bien el esquema:







En cuanto a si te conviene o no modificar... Cada driver que cambies, va a alterar la respuesta del sistema, por lo tanto es imprescindible que el divisor sea modificado, ya que el mismo fue diseñado (o al menos así debe ser) en base a los parlantes involucrados. 

Por supuesto, para hacer esta modificación, hay que medir impedancia y respuesta en frecuencia. Cualquier intento de diseñar y/o modificar un crossover sin realizar esas mediciones, es imposible. Eso asumiendo que el divisor original esté BIEN calculado, ya que la industria nacional de hace 40 años (salvo Solidyne, del Ing. Oscar Bonello) era bastante amateur en lo que a baffles se refiere. 
Dicho esto, si no tenés manera de medir, podés jugar con tu oído, pero es muy imprudente, ya que no sabés realmente como se va a comportar, mas allá que tu percepción sea agradable.

Yo me limitaría a sacarle ruido a los piezo antes de agregar otro tweeter. Y nunca, jamás le hagas caso a lo que te dicen un vendedor. El tipo te dijo eso porque 2.2 es un valor super común, nada mas. Poco tiene que ver con el punto de corte que necesitás (que tenés que medir).


----------



## Reichelja

Hola KEBRA gracias por responder .Quisas no fui claro .
Cuando yo indico que poseo 1 resistencia por parlante de 18 ohm 15 w (es R3) y haciendo la cuenta segun la formula con un condensador de 1.47 micro(es C2) usado de filtro me da la frecuencia en 6000 Hz . Y cuando pregunto por la resistencia en serie si es necesaria(es R2) .Y la formula que use es               F= 1/2xPIxR3xC2.
Segui todos los pasos de los calculos para quitarles lo chillon a los piezo con los elementos que tengo a mano ( la casa de electronica mas cercana esta 65 km) y queria que me confirmaran si estaba haciendo bien.Lo demas es solo agregar un tweeter con su correspondiente filtro recomendado por su fabricante y si se podia hacer algo con los medios o dejar asi .

Por supuesto que cada modificacion de algo ya diseñado y bien calculado es imprudente utilizando solo mi oido  pero quizas con algo sencillo que ya se probo me de resultado a mi tambien.
Mi tester mide capacidad e inductancia como para reformar el crossover y no estoy de acuerdo con vos que LEEA sea amateur . Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos tweeters piezo , siempre fueron un cachivache , incluidos los verdaderos Motorola , los Leea y los Lesson.

Imaginate lo que son los que ahora venden por  $20 (1,3 Trumpeters) 

Los parlantes de Leea eran lo mejor , pero sus divisores dejaban bastante que desear.

Medí la capacidad del Tweeter a ver que resulta para R1.

Dr Z recomienda ponerlos todos en serie , eso sería un solo C2 , R3 y R1 ¿?

Saludos !


----------



## Kebra

Reichelja dijo:


> Hola KEBRA gracias por responder .Quisas no fui claro .
> Cuando yo indico que poseo 1 resistencia por parlante de 18 ohm 15 w (es R3) y haciendo la cuenta segun la formula con un condensador de 1.47 micro(es C2) usado de filtro me da la frecuencia en 6000 Hz . Y cuando pregunto por la resistencia en serie si es necesaria(es R2) .Y la formula que use es               F= 1/2xPIxR3xC2.
> Segui todos los pasos de los calculos para quitarles lo chillon a los piezo con los elementos que tengo a mano ( la casa de electronica mas cercana esta 65 km) y queria que me confirmaran si estaba haciendo bien.Lo demas es solo agregar un tweeter con su correspondiente filtro recomendado por su fabricante y si se podia hacer algo con los medios o dejar asi .



Como ya nos explicó el Dr. Zoidberg:



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que *no hay posibilidad de calcular mucho por que todos son compromisos:*
> R1 es la desacopla el piezo del ampli para que este *no oscile.*
> R2 es la *carga minima que ve el ampli* cuando opera el filtro en HF.
> Y tenes que jugar con eso...





Reichelja dijo:


> Por supuesto que cada modificacion de algo ya diseñado y bien calculado es imprudente utilizando solo mi oido  pero quizas con algo sencillo que ya se probo me de resultado a mi tambien.
> Mi tester mide capacidad e inductancia como para reformar el crossover y no estoy de acuerdo con vos que LEEA sea amateur . Muchas gracias.



Y como dijo AntonioAA:



			
				AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> Los baffles de esa epoca *no eran un prodigio de tecnologia* justamente , *recien se hablaba de T/S* y no se que mediciones se les harian . Por otra parte , los crossovers eran absolutamente primitivos , a lo sumo capacitores escalonados para cada parlante . Para tantas vias es dificilisimo hacer algo mas elaborado .
> Por tanto no creo que la "guia de onda" sea muy cientifica , sino probablemente destinada a "matar" alguna zona en que el parlantito era demasiado chillon .
> Si seguis pensando que el parlante mas chico es mas menos mid que el mas grande , te recomendaria relevar el crossover y deducir de ahi las frecuencias de corte.




Los parlantes eran buenos, pero los divisores... 

Si no medís las curvas de impedancia y la respuesta en frecuencia... 

Armate el cable Arta, por lo menos para tener una idea de con qué estás lidiando.


----------



## Reichelja

Si JAJA .Cuando mucho se van a quedar ahi para tapar agujeros . Cuando tenga un ratito mido las capacidades y saco fotos del divisor . Gracias.


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes a todos,yo tengo esos Leea y los Leson,los medi,tienen Fs 8000hz y 10000hz respectivamente y ambos se ponen planos cerca de 12000hz... . . . .saquen sus conclusiones.



y desarme los Leson,aparte del piezos tienen una bobina que medida da,4 ohms exactos



tengo 6 Leson y dos miden 6,5 ohms y cuatro 4 ohms . . . .asi que ni la manufactura es buena. Pero todos tienen la misma grafica de respuesta.


----------



## Kebra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Imaginate lo que son los que ahora venden por  $20 (1,3 *Trumpeters*)




Mmm... Trumpeters...  :babear:


----------



## Reichelja

Si Kebra lo del cable vi que era una posibilidad pero lo armaria solo para estos parlantes , que tampoco seria tan grave , pero aprender a usar el programa eso se me dificulta (burro viejo no agarra trote) .Solo queria saber si alguno habia probado con estos tweeter , Jorgefer  los testeo bastante .Con el crossover como estaba los hacian trabajar a partir de los 5000 Hz y sin corte arriba y por supuesto de acuerdo a este post y a mis oidos eso estaba mal por eso adquiri otros tweeter que son mas logicos para el uso que les doy ahora.
Ya se que no son gran cosa, ni sonido hi fi ,pero me daba pena que solo tapen los agujeros .Quizas lo mas logico seria hacer las cuentas para que trabajen a partir de los 10000 Hz .
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## cancerverus266

hola tal vez parezca fuera de tema esto pero no solo esta pegado con algo mas
en la foto verán unos bafles aiwa son similares a los que había en su casa cuando era niño, y al verlos sumado al precio los compre (principalmente por la nostalgia) dando como resultado que tenían dañado un medio el cual ya reemplace quedando el tema del piezo (no sabia que era hasta que lo vi) mi idea es aumentar la atenuación del pequeño crossover para proteger los medios y al piezo ya que este ultimo es de una sola pieza y si se daña seria difícil conseguir otro ( de reemplazarlo la estética del bafle no seria la misma),no pretendo hacer grandes cambios ya que me gusta como se oyen solo pretendo mejorar un poco el cuidado de los altavoces.

el capacitor que trae es de 2.2 microF.
la impedancia es de 6 ohms en las bocinas
la resistencia en paralelo del piezo medio de 13.6 ohms usando la formula del inicio.
la resistencia en serie medio de 3kohms (se me hizo descabellado,algo hice mal supongo)use una de 47 ohms.
la capacitancia de los piezo medio una de 11nF y el otro de 12.5nF según multimetro.

ahora que idea es mejor de la imagen o cual sugieren.

la bobina medio de .4mH para el medio.

como dije solo pretendo restaurarlos con un poco de mejora,dependiendo del resultado seguiré con el cambio de piel (de los bafles).
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## AntonioAA

Tengo unos similares , a mi gusto no son gran cosa , y por supuesto el crossover no es genial ....
Para mejorar algo con algun criterio , deberias medir los parlantes y simular un cross en serio , no se si se justifica .
Los tweeter piezo no siguen las reglas normales , son de alta impedancia , hay un hilo en el foro de Dr. Zoidberg que te puede ayudar , pero en general ... mejor ni lo toques .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo he comprado éstos de 2 pulgadas usados-nuevos en Compucaganjes Capital Federal , para arreglar unos Aiwa de los primeros Japoneses :






Andan respetablemente . . .


.


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo les puse estos , tampoco apestan:
http://www.tspaltoparlantes.com.ar/detalle.php?id=533


----------



## cancerverus266

Como mencione es nostalgia ya que verlos me trajo recuerdos de mi niñes y de mis padres que ya no estan (cuando los vi me acorde de esas viejas canciones que escuchaban es ese hibrido de marcas) ,estos bafles estaban junto aun hitachi ha-100 si mas no recuerdo.
lo curioso de esto es que luego no recuerdo que acabo de hacer pero si recordé estos parlantes con todo y el stereo 

Obviamente no pienso meterles los watts son para escuchar y recordar (ando ahora en busca del hitachi)

En fin de los diagramas propuestos cual seria la "mejor" opción como dije quiero que duren lo que dure en irme de aquí de ser posible

Dosmetros por acá no venden de este tipo y créeme me gusta ese que mencionas.
antonio me gustaron los que mencionas también estuve revisando el tweeter y de ser necesario solo tendría que  adaptar la base al nuevo tweeter dejando la cúpula externa e,dejando la estética externa igual  

Se agradecen las sujerencias


----------



## VonBraun

Saludos muchachada. No aportando nada nuevo, y habiendo comprobado que las afirmaciones que ha hecho jorgefer en este hilo son exactas, cortar el Leea HFP-2001 a 7000 Hz cambia drásticamente las cosas, para mejor, me remito a este post : Como ajustar la respuesta de un tweeter piezo-electrico sobre algunas características de este tweeter,  dejo imágenes (no siempre accesibles) del mismo.


----------



## DLO

hola ,,,,,,que hay con estos drivers supuestos ,,,,,piezos ??????


----------



## Kebra

Esa bobina quizá cumpla la misma función de los piezo super baratos que compré para el auto, y sonaban excesivamente fuerte. La bobina es una suerte de "elevador" de tensión, para darle mas output al piezo. Por la marca que se ve en el video de abajo la pastilla piezo estaba pegada en ese punto al domo o cono.

Utilizando el método propuesto por el Dr. Zoidberg logré un sonido relativamente HiFi en el auto, y noté sobre todo que los tweeters se comportan como buenos tweeters en el sentido que al variar el nivel de "treble" no sube ni baja violentamente el nivel agudos, cosa que si ocurre cuando el tweeter es malo. Es mas suave digamos.

O.T= Desaparecí unos meses y me cambiaron todo el foro!


----------



## pandacba

off topic mode on: El que se fue a Sevilla, perdió su silla dice el dicho..." off topic off


----------



## DLO

Kebra dijo:


> Mmm... No es sólo agregando una resistencia en paralelo, mirá bien el esquema:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En cuanto a si te conviene o no modificar... Cada driver que cambies, va a alterar la respuesta del sistema, por lo tanto es imprescindible que el divisor sea modificado, ya que el mismo fue diseñado (o al menos así debe ser) en base a los parlantes involucrados.
> 
> Por supuesto, para hacer esta modificación, hay que medir impedancia y respuesta en frecuencia. Cualquier intento de diseñar y/o modificar un crossover sin realizar esas mediciones, es imposible. Eso asumiendo que el divisor original esté BIEN calculado, ya que la industria nacional de hace 40 años (salvo Solidyne, del Ing. Oscar Bonello) era bastante amateur en lo que a baffles se refiere.
> Dicho esto, si no tenés manera de medir, podés jugar con tu oído, pero es muy imprudente, ya que no sabés realmente como se va a comportar, mas allá que tu percepción sea agradable.
> 
> Yo me limitaría a sacarle ruido a los piezo antes de agregar otro tweeter. Y nunca, jamás le hagas caso a lo que te dicen un vendedor. El tipo te dijo eso porque 2.2 es un valor super común, nada mas. Poco tiene que ver con el punto de corte que necesitás (que tenés que medir).


tweeter  MOON  modelo M-178 supuesta impedancia 4-8 ohms  (rango de frecuencia 3-20khz) "medidas tomadas con con tester digital en escala correspondiente (resultados NADA,,,COMO QUE NO CONECTE NADA) AHORA CON "CAPACIMETRO DIGITAL ,,,,ME DIO UNA MEDIDA DE 125 A 128 nf )R3 POSIBLE ??????%%%%%%%

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 12, 2018



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Buenas!
> Despues de intercambiar algunos posts sobre la manera correcta de conectar un tweeter piezo-electrico (piezo de ahora en más), me decidí a analizar un poco el esquema que yo uso, y un esquema propuesto por Leea y que fuera presentado por Juan José. Luego de una simulación rápida, les presento los resultados del esquema de Leea, del cual el mío es un subconjunto, para que ustedes decidan cual usar y como ajustar los valores de los componentes que participan en dicho esquema.
> 
> Antes de comenzar vamos a aclarar algunas cosas sobre los tweeters piezo:
> 
> 1- Estructuralmente no son ni parecidos a un parlante común, es decir que no tienen bobina ni impedancia nominal en el sentido que normalmente la conocemos. Estos tweeters se comportan como CAPACITORES, no como resistencias, así que tenemos que *quitarnos de la cabeza la idea de conectarlos en paralelo para aumentar la capacidad de manejo de potencia o de ponerles capacitores en serie para atenuar las señales de baja frecuencia que los excitan*. De hecho, *estos tweeters se conectan EN SERIE* y de esa manera se reparte entre ellos la potencia aplicada. Por lo general, los piezo *dicen* que soportan hasta 75W, pero esa potencia normalmente es de pico y la nominal suele rondar la mitad de ese valor o un poco más, tipo 50W. Esto no es un problema porque los agudos no demandan tanta potencia (espectralmente hablando, el contenido de potencia por encima de los 5kHz es reducido). Si necesitan manejar mas potencia solo hay que conectar en serie tantos piezos como sea necesario hasta alcanzar el valor requerido.
> _*ACLARACION:*
> Los tweeters piezo *si se pueden conectar en paralelo*, pero esto no produce un aumento en la capacidad de manejo de potencia sino un aumento en la sensibilidad del conjunto. *Para que puedan manejar mas potencia, hay que conectarlos en serie.* Les pido que lean el primer link que agregué al final de este post y que recuerden que estos tweeters trabajan POR TENSION, no por corriente._
> 
> 2- La gran mayoría de los piezos que podemos adquirir tienen un costo muy bajo, de alrededor de uno o dos dólares, así que se vuelven una solución tentadora para colocar tweeters donde los necesitemos. Lamentablemente, la calidad de estos piezos tan económicos es bastante mala, produciendo ruidos raros cuando los excitamos con frecuencias del orden de 1 kHz o menos y produciendo chillidos muy agudos y "rasposos" cuando las ondas aplicadas a ellos tienen recorte o "ringing" en alta frecuencia (esto es general, mas allá de que la señal aplicada nunca debe recortar...pero eso es otra historia). Estos chillidos son mencionados en la web como un "sonido harsh" o algo por el estilo, pero son una característica distintiva de los piezos de mala calidad.
> 
> 3- Existe la recomendación general de *que los piezos se conectan directamente al amplificador*, y a pesar de que esto es potencialmente cierto, es una muy mala práctica por dos motivos:
> a) Porque el amplificador queda cargado capacitivamente, lo que puede provocar inestabilidad (por lo general, la red zobel a la salida del amplificador ataja este problema, pero es mejor no correr el riesgo de volar la etapa de salida).
> b) Porque al piezo le quedan aplicadas señales por fuera de su banda de operación sin ninguna limitación, lo que puede traer (y lo hace) los ruidos descriptos en el párrafo anterior.
> 
> Si consideramos estas tres cosas, tendremos mas o menos claro que es lo que hay que hacer para solucionarlo. En la primer figura que les adjunto les muestro el circuito completo de propuesto por Leea, con el agregado de la red paralelo formada por C1 y R3. Esta red "pretende" modelar al tweeter piezoelectrico, y si bien el modelo real es bastante mas complejo (es parecido al de un cristal de cuarzo), con lo que está ahí alcanza perfectamente para mostrar el efecto que vamos a tener. El valor de C1 es el que yo he medido como capacidad en mis piezos, pero el de ustedes puede ser diferente, así que lo ideal es medirlo. De todas formas, en la bibliografía que he visto y en la web hablan de valores de hasta 150nF y menos, lo que no está tan en desacuerdo con la medición, sobre todo...dada la diversidad de tweeters piezo "chinos" que dan vuelta por ahí. EL valor de R3 está tomado de la web (hablaban desde 1K hasta 1M), pero el valor usado es mas o menos real, aun cuando me inclino a considerar valores mayores...pero el efecto final no trae mucho problema, así que lo vamos a dejar ahí.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En este primer diagrama puede verse el conjunto formado por R1, R2 y C2 que constituyen la red de adaptación propuesta por Leea. R2 y C2 forman un filtro pasa-altos de primer orden, destinado a eliminar, al menos parcialmente, las bajas frecuencias que aplicadas al piezo le harían producir sonidos no muy agradables. La resistencia R1, junto a la capacidad del piezo forman un filtro pasa-bajos de primer orden, destinado a eliminar las muy altas frecuencias que puedan excitar al piezo y provocar ese sonido "harsh" (como si raspara un papel de lija...pero mas agudo).
> 
> La red R2 y C2 es la mas simple de calcular, ya que se elige el valor de la resistencia R2 (que no importa mucho cuanto valga, pero es mejor que sea un poco alto para minimizar la carga sobre el amplificador), y el capacitor C2 se calcula por la conocida ecuación *f=1/(2*PI*R2*C2)*. El unico punto álgido es saber cuanto vale la frecuencia de corte, y aunque eso depende de las características del resto de los parlantes que participan en el sistema, Leea propone 5kHz, pero yo he obtenido mejores resultados con 4.5kHz, aunque usando parlantes de medios-bajos de rango extendido. En fin...cada uno deberá analizar su propia situación, pero si no tienen idea, 5kHz es un valor bueno, en particular por que los piezos comienzan a dar respuesta correcta sobre los 3.5 a 4kHz.
> Con el uso de esta red hay un solo problema: R2 debe disipar toda la potencia aplicada a los tweeters, así que probablemente no sea una buena solución para sonido profesional, lo que no representa ningun problema, por que en este tipo de instalaciones hay un crossover activo que recorta el contenido de baja frecuencia...y solo habrá que ajustarlo donde corresponde.
> 
> La presencia de R1, a mi juicio, es optativa cuando se usa a R2 y C2; *pero en sonido profesional puede no usarse este filtro, y en ese caso la presencia de R1 es obligatoria*. Como dije antes, R1 se usa para evitar los chilidos de alta frecuencia del piezo y para proteger al amplificador, y dependiendo del modelo que tengan puede ser muy necesaria o puede obviarse, sujeto a la restricción anterior. El problema con R1 es calcular el valor que debe tener, ya que no se conoce el valor del capacitor del piezo. El valor de este capacitor hay que medirlo, a menos que tengan el datasheet del piezo (JUAAA!), pero no solo es eso, sino que si se colocan varios tweeters en serie (la capacidad total baja) *hay que multiplicar ese valor por la cantidad de piezos usados* para tener el valor final a usar. Con ese valor de capacidad, se aplica la misma formula anterior para encontrar el valor de R1. La potencia disipada por R1...habría que calcularla, pero yo les recomiendo que sea de al menos 10 o 20W, y mas si la potencia del amplificador es mayor de 100W (mas tarde, cuando tenga tiempo, me pongo a ver de cuanto es en realidad).
> La frecuencia de corte a la que hay que calcular el valor de R1, en los valores que he visto, ronda los 60kHz...pero, perosonalmente, la pondría mas baja...sobre los 25 o 30kHz.
> 
> En la segunda figura que les adjunto están los resultados de simulación para mi piezo, tal como lo tengo montado en mis baffles, a excepción de R1 que no se las he colocado ya que parece no hacer falta. Mas adelante veremos...(el gato no se asusta con los agudos, así que parece no estar chillando demasiado). La *curva roja* es el resultado con R1=0 ohms, la *curva verde* es con R1=18 ohms y la *curva azul* es con R1=33 ohms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fijense que a medida que aumentamos R1 se hace mas notoria una atenuación que sufre la señal de excitación del cristal del piezo en el centro de la banda pasante, sin embargo, para la frecuencia de corte de 60kHz (curva azul) la atenuación alcanza a 1dB lo cual puede compensarse fácilmente si hay un amplificador dedicado a los agudos y no tan facilmente si se trata de un sistema sin multiamplificación....ustedes verán que hacen, pero 1dB no es algo muy serio y si el piezo está "paddeado" para ecualizar sensibilidades es fácil tocar el L-pad para compensar este cambio.
> 
> Bueno...hasta acá llego por ahora. Espero que este breve informe le sea utilidad a los que quieran usar tweeters piezo-electricos y que tengan un sonido mucho mas aceptable que hasta ahora. Y antes de que me olvide...esto no es la solución definitiva a sus problemas con los piezos: la verdadera solución es comprar los piezos de marca (ex Motorola y hoy CTS si mal no recuerdo), pero esto son verdaderamente costosos.
> 
> A continuación les agrego algunos sitios con información importante o con la descripción de ensayos prácticos realizados por diferentes personas. Espero que los ayude a elaborar sus propias conclusiones:
> 
> Pulsar Developments Ltd - Piezo Tweeter Application Note
> http://www.planet10-hifi.com/piezo-XO.html
> Making Piezo Tweeters Sound Better
> Using piezo tweeters wisely: a "how to" | Audiokarma Home Audio Stereo Discussion Forums
> Piezo Tweeter enhancement? - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com
> http://music.linear1.org/2008/04/09/diy-rhodes-piezo-mod/
> Este ultimo es importante (es una realización práctica) para explicar la diferencia entre la conexión en serie y en paralelo...tal como está arriba.
> 
> Un saludo a todos!



tweeter  MOON  modelo M-178 supuesta impedancia 4-8 ohms  (rango de frecuencia 3-20khz) "medidas tomadas con con tester digital en escala correspondiente (resultados NADA,,,COMO QUE NO CONECTE NADA) AHORA CON "CAPACIMETRO DIGITAL ,,,,ME DIO UNA MEDIDA DE 125 A 128 nf )R3 POSIBLE ??????%%%%%%% seria en serie o en paralelo ???? para lograr lo mejor ,,,tanto en respuesta ,sonidos y calculo poner 8 piezos  mas 2 s-balas de 200 watts peack calculo y tal ves una corneta con driver piezo y una corneta con driver !!!!tomaria muy amablemente su consejo y el del resto del foro !!!!!!!!muy muy amables todos


----------



## Kebra

R3, como bien explicó el aniquilador de anchoas (eran anchoas Dr. Zoidberg!!! No sardinas!!! El otro día lo ví en youtube!) es la carga que va a "ver" el amplificador y no es "calculable", es un valor que depende de la carga que "espera ver" el amplificador. Yo para el auto, cuyo amplificador está preparado para una carga mínima de 4 Ohms, puse una R3 de 15 Ohms/5W para estar tranquilo. Bajate el Simetrix y cargá los valores según el esquema al principio del post, y leé detenidamente la explicación del Dr., está extremadamente claro qué tenés que hacer.


----------



## DLO

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Da la impresión que fuera un filtro pasa-banda... con el peligro de que pueda resonar el piezo con la inductancia que tiene en serie.
> Habría que medir el piezo para ver como se comporta, pero lo ultimo que yo haría sería poner una bobina en serie con un piezo...
> Lo que no me cierra son los valores de resistencia de las bobinas, que son muy altos... a menos que esas bobinas no sean tales sino que sean resistencia bobinadas   y ahí si se parecería a algo mas "normalito"...



Hola compañeros, la conexión es tal cual indica el diagrama de la imagen de *ManCamba* solo que la impedancia en mi caso no es esa , entre el positivo y el negativo "SIN EL CONDENSADOR DE 4,7UF" su resistencia es de 8 Ohms "7,plim,plim,plim" y entre el centro de bobina o negativo del condensador y negativo que va al piezo "su resistencia es de 48 Ohms en mi caso"  Espero ayudar en algo , en mi caso es tipo driver tweeter


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luego de 11 años del primer post en este tema, encontré este video de Youtube y lo traigo para que vean que cualquier ignorante hace un video, lo llena de estupideces sin tener LMPI de lo que habla y en dos años lo llena con 820000 visitas.




Viva forosdeelectronica.com !!!!


----------



## Kebra




----------



## Fogonazo

*¿¿¿¿ Tweeter de flor ????    *


----------



## DJ T3

Tengo un tuister florsita que el multimetro dice OL, y en el video menciona que tiene que tener 8 oms.
Será que mi tuister está roto? Lo compre ayer....


PD: Jamas me agrado el sonido de esos tweeters. Tendrian que haber visto los "tweeters" de Leo Mattioli...


----------



## shevchenko

Off topic ON
Los de LeoM eran los que salian todas las Sss Sss
Me mentistessSsss!
Off topic OFf
Si no da sonido no anda.


----------



## moonwalker

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Buenas!
> Despues de intercambiar algunos posts sobre la manera correcta de conectar un tweeter piezo-electrico (piezo de ahora en más), me decidí a analizar un poco el esquema que yo uso, y un esquema propuesto por Leea y que fuera presentado por Juan José. Luego de una simulación rápida, les presento los resultados del esquema de Leea, del cual el mío es un subconjunto, para que ustedes decidan cual usar y como ajustar los valores de los componentes que participan en dicho esquema.
> 
> Antes de comenzar vamos a aclarar algunas cosas sobre los tweeters piezo:
> 
> 1- Estructuralmente no son ni parecidos a un parlante común, es decir que no tienen bobina ni impedancia nominal en el sentido que normalmente la conocemos. Estos tweeters se comportan como CAPACITORES, no como resistencias, así que tenemos que *quitarnos de la cabeza la idea de conectarlos en paralelo para aumentar la capacidad de manejo de potencia o de ponerles capacitores en serie para atenuar las señales de baja frecuencia que los excitan*. De hecho, *estos tweeters se conectan EN SERIE* y de esa manera se reparte entre ellos la potencia aplicada. Por lo general, los piezo *dicen* que soportan hasta 75W, pero esa potencia normalmente es de pico y la nominal suele rondar la mitad de ese valor o un poco más, tipo 50W. Esto no es un problema porque los agudos no demandan tanta potencia (espectralmente hablando, el contenido de potencia por encima de los 5kHz es reducido). Si necesitan manejar mas potencia solo hay que conectar en serie tantos piezos como sea necesario hasta alcanzar el valor requerido.
> _*ACLARACION:*
> Los tweeters piezo *si se pueden conectar en paralelo*, pero esto no produce un aumento en la capacidad de manejo de potencia sino un aumento en la sensibilidad del conjunto. *Para que puedan manejar mas potencia, hay que conectarlos en serie.* Les pido que lean el primer link que agregué al final de este post y que recuerden que estos tweeters trabajan POR TENSION, no por corriente._
> 
> 2- La gran mayoría de los piezos que podemos adquirir tienen un costo muy bajo, de alrededor de uno o dos dólares, así que se vuelven una solución tentadora para colocar tweeters donde los necesitemos. Lamentablemente, la calidad de estos piezos tan económicos es bastante mala, produciendo ruidos raros cuando los excitamos con frecuencias del orden de 1 kHz o menos y produciendo chillidos muy agudos y "rasposos" cuando las ondas aplicadas a ellos tienen recorte o "ringing" en alta frecuencia (esto es general, mas allá de que la señal aplicada nunca debe recortar...pero eso es otra historia). Estos chillidos son mencionados en la web como un "sonido harsh" o algo por el estilo, pero son una característica distintiva de los piezos de mala calidad.
> 
> 3- Existe la recomendación general de *que los piezos se conectan directamente al amplificador*, y a pesar de que esto es potencialmente cierto, es una muy mala práctica por dos motivos:
> a) Porque el amplificador queda cargado capacitivamente, lo que puede provocar inestabilidad (por lo general, la red zobel a la salida del amplificador ataja este problema, pero es mejor no correr el riesgo de volar la etapa de salida).
> b) Porque al piezo le quedan aplicadas señales por fuera de su banda de operación sin ninguna limitación, lo que puede traer (y lo hace) los ruidos descriptos en el párrafo anterior.
> 
> Si consideramos estas tres cosas, tendremos mas o menos claro que es lo que hay que hacer para solucionarlo. En la primer figura que les adjunto les muestro el circuito completo de propuesto por Leea, con el agregado de la red paralelo formada por C1 y R3. Esta red "pretende" modelar al tweeter piezoelectrico, y si bien el modelo real es bastante mas complejo (es parecido al de un cristal de cuarzo), con lo que está ahí alcanza perfectamente para mostrar el efecto que vamos a tener. El valor de C1 es el que yo he medido como capacidad en mis piezos, pero el de ustedes puede ser diferente, así que lo ideal es medirlo. De todas formas, en la bibliografía que he visto y en la web hablan de valores de hasta 150nF y menos, lo que no está tan en desacuerdo con la medición, sobre todo...dada la diversidad de tweeters piezo "chinos" que dan vuelta por ahí. EL valor de R3 está tomado de la web (hablaban desde 1K hasta 1M), pero el valor usado es mas o menos real, aun cuando me inclino a considerar valores mayores...pero el efecto final no trae mucho problema, así que lo vamos a dejar ahí.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En este primer diagrama puede verse el conjunto formado por R1, R2 y C2 que constituyen la red de adaptación propuesta por Leea. R2 y C2 forman un filtro pasa-altos de primer orden, destinado a eliminar, al menos parcialmente, las bajas frecuencias que aplicadas al piezo le harían producir sonidos no muy agradables. La resistencia R1, junto a la capacidad del piezo forman un filtro pasa-bajos de primer orden, destinado a eliminar las muy altas frecuencias que puedan excitar al piezo y provocar ese sonido "harsh" (como si raspara un papel de lija...pero mas agudo).
> 
> La red R2 y C2 es la mas simple de calcular, ya que se elige el valor de la resistencia R2 (que no importa mucho cuanto valga, pero es mejor que sea un poco alto para minimizar la carga sobre el amplificador), y el capacitor C2 se calcula por la conocida ecuación *f=1/(2*PI*R2*C2)*. El unico punto álgido es saber cuanto vale la frecuencia de corte, y aunque eso depende de las características del resto de los parlantes que participan en el sistema, Leea propone 5kHz, pero yo he obtenido mejores resultados con 4.5kHz, aunque usando parlantes de medios-bajos de rango extendido. En fin...cada uno deberá analizar su propia situación, pero si no tienen idea, 5kHz es un valor bueno, en particular por que los piezos comienzan a dar respuesta correcta sobre los 3.5 a 4kHz.
> Con el uso de esta red hay un solo problema: R2 debe disipar toda la potencia aplicada a los tweeters, así que probablemente no sea una buena solución para sonido profesional, lo que no representa ningun problema, por que en este tipo de instalaciones hay un crossover activo que recorta el contenido de baja frecuencia...y solo habrá que ajustarlo donde corresponde.
> 
> La presencia de R1, a mi juicio, es optativa cuando se usa a R2 y C2; *pero en sonido profesional puede no usarse este filtro, y en ese caso la presencia de R1 es obligatoria*. Como dije antes, R1 se usa para evitar los chilidos de alta frecuencia del piezo y para proteger al amplificador, y dependiendo del modelo que tengan puede ser muy necesaria o puede obviarse, sujeto a la restricción anterior. El problema con R1 es calcular el valor que debe tener, ya que no se conoce el valor del capacitor del piezo. El valor de este capacitor hay que medirlo, a menos que tengan el datasheet del piezo (JUAAA!), pero no solo es eso, sino que si se colocan varios tweeters en serie (la capacidad total baja) *hay que multiplicar ese valor por la cantidad de piezos usados* para tener el valor final a usar. Con ese valor de capacidad, se aplica la misma formula anterior para encontrar el valor de R1. La potencia disipada por R1...habría que calcularla, pero yo les recomiendo que sea de al menos 10 o 20W, y mas si la potencia del amplificador es mayor de 100W (mas tarde, cuando tenga tiempo, me pongo a ver de cuanto es en realidad).
> La frecuencia de corte a la que hay que calcular el valor de R1, en los valores que he visto, ronda los 60kHz...pero, perosonalmente, la pondría mas baja...sobre los 25 o 30kHz.
> 
> En la segunda figura que les adjunto están los resultados de simulación para mi piezo, tal como lo tengo montado en mis baffles, a excepción de R1 que no se las he colocado ya que parece no hacer falta. Mas adelante veremos...(el gato no se asusta con los agudos, así que parece no estar chillando demasiado). La *curva roja* es el resultado con R1=0 ohms, la *curva verde* es con R1=18 ohms y la *curva azul* es con R1=33 ohms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fijense que a medida que aumentamos R1 se hace mas notoria una atenuación que sufre la señal de excitación del cristal del piezo en el centro de la banda pasante, sin embargo, para la frecuencia de corte de 60kHz (curva azul) la atenuación alcanza a 1dB lo cual puede compensarse fácilmente si hay un amplificador dedicado a los agudos y no tan facilmente si se trata de un sistema sin multiamplificación....ustedes verán que hacen, pero 1dB no es algo muy serio y si el piezo está "paddeado" para ecualizar sensibilidades es fácil tocar el L-pad para compensar este cambio.
> 
> Bueno...hasta acá llego por ahora. Espero que este breve informe le sea utilidad a los que quieran usar tweeters piezo-electricos y que tengan un sonido mucho mas aceptable que hasta ahora. Y antes de que me olvide...esto no es la solución definitiva a sus problemas con los piezos: la verdadera solución es comprar los piezos de marca (ex Motorola y hoy CTS si mal no recuerdo), pero esto son verdaderamente costosos.
> 
> A continuación les agrego algunos sitios con información importante o con la descripción de ensayos prácticos realizados por diferentes personas. Espero que los ayude a elaborar sus propias conclusiones:
> 
> Pulsar Developments Ltd - Piezo Tweeter Application Note
> http://www.planet10-hifi.com/piezo-XO.html
> Making Piezo Tweeters Sound Better
> Using piezo tweeters wisely: a "how to" | Audiokarma Home Audio Stereo Discussion Forums
> Piezo Tweeter enhancement? - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com
> http://music.linear1.org/2008/04/09/diy-rhodes-piezo-mod/
> Este ultimo es importante (es una realización práctica) para explicar la diferencia entre la conexión en serie y en paralelo...tal como está arriba.
> 
> Un saludo a todos!


Que gran artículo o tema acerca de la mejor manera de manejar los Tweeters piezo. Particularmente aquí se usan mucho para todos los sistemas ordinarios full range sin embargo la disposición del filtro que se colocan en ellos es errónea según esta información tan sabia y fundamental del maestro Dr. Zoidberg. Pronto tengo en lista de compra, algunos de estos Tweeters piezos y con este tema tan preciado para sacar provecho y experimentar de los filtros expuestos aquí. Saludos Dr. Zoidberg y saludos a todo el foro.


----------



## bacte

Cuando se montan varios tweeter de flor, a esa configuracion se le denomina ramo de agudos???
Todavia me estoy riendo
Que crack


----------

